#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-11-28
 * soundp her... Er på telefonen uden meget strøm, så hvis jeg ryger er det der for 
<wangerin> Daws rødder. Er det her der sker noget om lidt?
<soubdpartner-htc> Wangerin ja det burde det...
<wangerin> Så vil jeg skynde mig at sætte middagsmaden over, så der kan multitaskes lidt ;-)
<soubdpartner-htc> Ja jeg er på arbejde, sidder og venter på et møde er slut inden jeg kan komme viddere 
<pixiarvai> JEG PRØVER LIGE AT SE OM VI KAN FANGE LIDT FLERE FOLK
<pixiarvai> sry caps
<wangerin> pixiarvai: Ja barfe ud med fiskestangen ;-)
<pixiarvai> ja, for næste møde bliver ved i januar
<pixiarvai> ved=vel
<soubdpartner-htc> Ja 
<pixiarvai> man 30-1 kl20.00 (hvis vi skal holde det med sidste mandag hver mdr)
<soubdpartner-htc> Ja mellem jul og nytår kan blive svær
<soubdpartner-htc> Imens vi burde gøre det
<pixiarvai> man d 26-12 kan vi vist droppe med god samvittighed
<wangerin1> Ja der bliver nok ikke særlig god tilslutning den dag ;-)
<pixiarvai> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/296/detail/ ligger dagsordnen på ..... skal vi trække den 10 min ?
<soubdpartner-htc> Så burde vi holde møde ugen før (med mindre der selvfølgelig ikke er noget at snakke om)
<wangerin1> MÃ¥ske. 
<pixiarvai> jeg kan godt se princippet, med det bliver så man d 21-12, og jeg vil gætte på 0 deltagelse ....... hvad siger i til et indskudt møde man d 9-1 (den 2-1 er også dårlig)
<wangerin1> Jeg er som udgangspunkt med - bare det står i google-kalenderen, så får jeg besked ;-)
<wangerin1> Personligt har jeg hverken større eller mindre problemer med nogle af de datoer, men jeg er selvfølgelig heller ikke helt gennamsnitlig ;-)
<soubdpartner-htc> Min telefon har kritisk lavt batteri, ved ikke om  jeg holder meget længere...  Men hvad så med at udskyde i dag til midt december 
<pixiarvai> +1 
<wangerin1> Fint for mig
<pixiarvai> vi får ikke lavet noget i dag alligevel
<soubdpartner-htc> Ikke hvis vi kun er OS 
<pixiarvai> hvad siger i så til - man d 5-12 kl 20 ?
<wangerin1> Næh. Du har nok ret. HVem er det iøvrigt der sidder på cderne? Vi manglede noget til vores demodag i aabenraa :-(
<soubdpartner-htc> Det må  være den 12 
<pixiarvai> det er laoshi, smid en pb til ham i forum
<soubdpartner-htc> Der er ubuntucafe den 5
<pixiarvai> ok, det vidste jeg ikke
<soubdpartner-htc> Det er hver den første mandag i måneden 
<pixiarvai> hehe ... det er nemt at vedtage noget i dag .. hvad kan vi 2 blive enige om :D
<pixiarvai> man d 12-12 kl 20.00 ?
<wangerin1> Tja. Hvornår holder foreningen julefrokost? ;-)
<wangerin1> 12/12 er fin - bare kalender bliver opdateret, eller får jeg ikke besked ;-)
<pixiarvai> ohhh ja, jeg skriver lidt gas med at vi har vedtaget at bruge foreningens overskud på en julefrokost. og da vi 2 var de eneste som stemte, er det kun os som deltager hehe
<Blfriis> he he kan jeg nå at være med
<pixiarvai> he
<pixiarvai> så kommer folk frem
<Blfriis> ja ja man kan vel lokkes frem
<wangerin1> Blfriis: det kommer an på om der dukker flere op ;-)
<Blfriis> ja nu må vi jo se hi hi
<pixiarvai> lol... jeg prøvede med "wget beer", og der sker sku noget i terminalen
<pixiarvai> c@c-desktop:~$ wget beer
<pixiarvai> --2011-11-28 20:17:49--  http://beer/
<pixiarvai> Løser beer... 67.215.65.132
<wangerin1> henning@henning-acer-1:~$ wget beer
<wangerin1> --2011-11-28 20:19:06--  http://beer/
<wangerin1> Resolving beer... failed: Name or service not known.
<wangerin1> wget: unable to resolve host address `beer'
<pixiarvai> skal vi hæve mødet, og så skriver jeg at vi prøver igen man d 12-12 kl 20
<Blfriis> ok herfra
<pixiarvai> det passer også efter sounds kalender med cafe
<wangerin> Den er købt. 
<pixiarvai> her er så ref:
<pixiarvai> Deltagere :
<pixiarvai> soubdpartner-htc (soundpartner)
<pixiarvai> wangerin1
<pixiarvai> Blfriis
<pixiarvai> pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> Da foreningen har en del penge tilbage på kontoen, har vi enstemmigt vedtaget at vi hæver dem alle nu, og bruger dem på en julefrokost kun for os 4.
<pixiarvai> Spøg til side, da vi kun var 4 fremmødte, blev vi enige om at flytte mødet til Mandag D 12-12 kl 20.00. Dette vil passe ift. Ubuntu-cafe, og hverken D 26-12, eller D 2-1 er gode dage (der kommer næppe nogle), samt at der er lidt rigeligt langt frem til man D 30-1.
<pixiarvai> så siger vi at mødet er hævet, man må sige at det foregik i absolut "ro og orden" ;)
<Blfriis> pix
<Blfriis> pixiarvai,  ja
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-11-26
<nicky441> Hej alle :) Jeg tror ikke at sbc kan nå det i dag, så måske vi bare skal starte?
<Momsemor> +1
<Nebulus> Ok med mig. Jeg er mest med på en lurer, da det er lang tid siden jeg sidst deltog.
<nicky441> Vi har en ret kort dagsorden her
<nicky441> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/500/detail/
<nicky441> Og referatet ligger her
<nicky441> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/10/10/referat-af-irc-mode-d-249-2012-2/
<buddig> God aften
<Momsemor> Hej,hej :-9
<Zilvador> Hej :)
<Momsemor> Jeg har godt nok nogle problemer med, at blive på chatten....
<Zilvador> Jeg havde problemer med at komme ind...men nu virker det vist heldigvis
<Zilvador> Men mødet er måske overstået?
<buddig> Det kom vist aldrig igang
<Nebulus> Tror ikke helt vi er startet endnu
<Momsemor> Er her nogen??
<Zilvador> Der sidder en her
<Nebulus> Jeg er her også
<Momsemor> Ok, jeg synes bare ikke, der skete noget :-)
<Nebulus> Hvem styrer mødet nu da bsc ikke er her?
<buddig> velkommen Søren, vi er ikke startet endnu, så du nåede det
<sbc> buddig: tak. Hvornår starter vi så? :)
<buddig> Skal vi ikke starte nu ? 
<sbc> Lad os det så.
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>     Dagsorden
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     Valg af LoCo contact
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Den kan også ses her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/500/detail/
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc> Hej alle. Søren Caspersen her :)
<nicky441> Og jeg må være Nicky Thomassen :)
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten, medlem af bestyrelsen
<buddig> Henning Buddig fra Aarhus området
<Zilvador> Hej folk. Daniel Ejsing-Duun fra Aalborg :)
<Nebulus> Den anden Søren heri
<sbc> Lidt surt at Niels ikke er dukket op, men det går jo nok. Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Dagsorden
<sbc> well, det har vi vist klaret
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
 * sbc skal gerne styre slagets gang.
<nicky441> Som vi plejer? ;)
<sbc> fint med mig :)
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> (link?)
<nicky441> ( http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/09/16/referat-af-irc-mode-d-278-2012/ )
<sbc> Ingen indvendinger herfra.
<nicky441> +1
<buddig> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> SÃ¥ er det vist godkendt.
<sbc>     Valg af LoCo contact
<sbc> Niels har sagt på mail-listen at han stiller op.
<sbc> Er der nogen indvendinger mod det?
<Momsemor> Ikke fra mig
<buddig> Ingen indvendinger, men lidt nysgerrigher, hvem er han og hvorfra ?
<sbc> buddig: Han har været det tidligere (var vist den første i dk). Han er fra kbh, og har været aktiv i loco'et tidligere :)
<sbc> http://kjoller.eu/
<Zilvador> Lyder fint :)
<buddig> +1 - lyder fint
<sbc> også +1 til niels herfra.
<nicky441> +1
<Nebulus> +1 helt sikkert
<sbc> Det lader til at han er valgt :)
<sbc> Sidste punkt i dag:
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Nogen der har noget til Evt.?
<nicky441> Ikke andet end at serveren virker fint :)
<nicky441> Og at prisen ser ud til at blive på ~170kr om måneden
<Momsemor> Godt arbejde :-)
<nicky441> Takker :)
<sbc> nicky441: cool :)
<nicky441> 40 dage uden fejl eller klager
<buddig> Godt arbejde og fint med de 2 nye domænenavne.
<nicky441> Dem havde jeg allerede glemt igen ;)
<sbc> Hvis der ikke er andet, så vil jeg sige tak for i aften. Tak for god ro og orden :)
<Momsemor> Fortsat god aften. Hilsen fra Favrskov...
<Zilvador> Selv tak og god aften :)
<buddig> Tak for god mødeledelse og mødedeltagelse, og fortsat god aften
<pixiarvai> øv, jeg misede lige mødet
<pixiarvai> Zilvador, velkommen til. du får da kigget forbi mange steder i dag :)
<Zilvador> pixiarvai: tak :). Hvilke steder mener du?
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-11-25
<Martinjo84> brb
<Zilvador> Godaften
<nicky> 'aften 'aften :-)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Hvor mange er vågne og klar til møde?
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<nicky> Minimum halvdelen af mig er med ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe...jeg håber, at det er den bedste halvdel så
<Momsemor> Hvad laver den anden halvdel???
<nicky> Læser om DHCP-servere...
<Momsemor> lyder spændende
<nicky> Njah, det ender nok med en nedsmeltning :-)
<Momsemor> uf ;-(
<buddig> Hej, min "bedre halvdel" er til møde, så jeg er alene hjemme.
<buddig> Henning Buddig
<Zilvador> Hehe
<nicky> Hehe
<Zilvador> Velkommen til
<Momsemor> Hej Henning
<Zilvador> Jeg synes, at vi lidt mangler en formand
<buddig> Hej og god aften til alle her.
<nicky> Og resten af moderatorne mangler da vist også
<Martinjo84> Godaften
<Zilvador> ajenbo har vist en tendens til at komme lidt sent :)
<Zilvador> Godaften
<nicky> Det er sandt
<nicky> Havde i egentlig opfølgningsmøde for 2 uger siden? For det kom jeg nemlig nogle timer for sent til
<Zilvador> Jep...og et ret godt et endda :)
<Martinjo84> Der skal noget varme på det er ved at være koldt :D
<Zilvador> Referat er oppe
<nicky> Referater... Jeg er desvære skyldig i ikke at have lavet for de sidste møder endnu
<Zilvador> Hehe
<nicky> Hvor ligger det?
<Zilvador> Da du manglede sidste gang, tilbød jeg at være referent :)
<nicky> Heh
<Zilvador> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/
<nicky> Aha, så jeg var bare bladret forbi det. Takker
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Skal vi så småt gå i gang? Eller vente lidt på flere?
<nicky> Stemmer for at vi så småt starter
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Nogen der har lyst til at være ordstyrer?
<Zilvador> Nå...så må det blive mig :)
<buddig> +1
<nicky> +1
<Martinjo84> +1 _D 
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Godt så
<Zilvador> Velkommen til mødet alle!
<Zilvador> Her er dagsordenen:
<Zilvador> 1. Hej og navnerunde
<Zilvador> 2. Agenda
<Zilvador> 3. Valg af referent
<Zilvador> 4. Referat fra sidste møde
<Zilvador> 5. Emner
<Zilvador> -Ubuntu-bog modtaget (Official Ubuntu Server Book 3rd Edition)
<Zilvador> -Beretning fra Aarhus-mødet
<Zilvador> -Indkøb
<Zilvador> -kontaktliste for bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> -Facebook
<Zilvador> -blogs
<Zilvador> Første punkt...hej og navnerunde
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten, MB
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun, loco-kontakt og suppleant i bestyrelsen
<JohnDoe_DK> Per Jensen, Nordjylland, med på en kigger;)
<nicky> Nicky Thomassen, forum-admin og suppleant i bestyrelsen
<mads> Mads. Kigger og skal lægge børn i seng lige om lidt. ;-)
<Martinjo84> Martin Jørgensen - kigger bare med
<Zilvador> Velkommen alle sammen :)
<buddig> Henning Buddig, med i bestyrelsen og kommer i Ubuntu Randers og med i Aarhus
<Zilvador> Agenda'en...ja...har i ovenfor
<Zilvador> Valg af referent
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der melder sig?
<nicky> (vil nok gerne slippe, når jeg er 2 bagud...)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Til dem der ikke ved det, handler det om at lave noget som dette
<Zilvador> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/11/24/irc-mode-mandag-d-11-november-2013/
<Zilvador> Nå....jeg må hellere også tage den så
<Zilvador> Så kan vi samtidig lige tage godkendelse af referatet fra sidste møde
<Zilvador> Det ligger på ovenstående adresse
<Zilvador> Det kom op i går aftes, så folk har måske ikke haft så lang tid til at kigge på det
<Martinjo84> Det er et udmærket referat 
<nicky> 2 timer er alligevel noget :-) Referatet er godkendt herfra
<Momsemor> +1
<JohnDoe_DK> +1
<Zilvador> Det var ret langt ja...men også produktivt :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Ellers kan der komme kommentarer senere
<Zilvador> Referatet er godkendt
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<Zilvador> Det blev tilbudt alle officielle loco-teams at modtage Official Ubuntu Server Book 3rd Edition
<Zilvador> Den dumpede ind af min brevsprække den anden dag
<Zilvador> Vi har vist ikke et officielt bogbibliotek, men hvis der er hensigt om at lave et en dag, har vi i hvert fald en dag :)
<nicky> Altså en fysisk bog i papir??
<Zilvador> Jep
<nicky> Fedt :-)
<Zilvador> Derfor er den lidt svær at dele
<Martinjo84> Den kunne måske blive lånt ud til en af disse Ubuntu grupper 
<Martinjo84> hvor medlemmer så der kunne låne den.
<JohnDoe_DK> Har man lyst til at kigge nærmere på bogen ligger der et link til et af kapitlerne her: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/08/15/official-ubuntu-server-book-3rd-edition/
<Zilvador> Det kan være
<Zilvador> Jeg noterer ideen. Vi kan eventuelt diskutere den, når der er lidt flere til stede.
<buddig> Zilvador, nu har du den...
<Zilvador> buddig, ja?
<Zilvador> NÃ¥...du kan sige til, hvis du vil uddybe kommentaren :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<Zilvador> Der er opstartet en række af Ubuntu-møder i Aarhus
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der vil berette, hvordan det er gået? Momsemor måske? :)
<Momsemor> Det er vist Hennings bord, så kan jeg suplere ;-)
<Momsemor> buddig? Er du der?
<buddig> Ok, det går fint og der bliver nørdet
<Martinjo84> Det lyder spændene måske man skulle kigge op forbi endag
<Zilvador> Gør endelig det :)
<Zilvador> Hvor mange møder har I haft?
<buddig> Det er på Aaby bibliotek, og vi får nøglen, så vi selv slukker og lukker, der har vist været 3 møder indtil nu.
<mads> Jeg bor i Århus også.
<buddig> det er hver anden uge, men ikke fast ugedag
<JohnDoe_DK> Må man spørge hvad der sker på de møder?
<buddig> ja
<Martinjo84> Har i en google+ gruppe ?
<Momsemor> Ludvig Feilbergs Vej 7, 8230 Åbyhøj
<buddig> Nogen installerer, andre får wifi til at fungere osv...
<Zilvador> Hvor stor har deltagelsen været? Og har den været stigende? 
<Momsemor> Næste gang onsdag d. 27. november klokken 19.00
<JohnDoe_DK> Så altså tekniske udfordringer, howto osv
<Martinjo84> Så på onsdag :)
<buddig> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=18047 billeder viser mere end ord.
<Momsemor> Også helt almindelige problemer med, at bruge Ubuntu/Linux
 * christian_arvai elsker billeder :)
<Zilvador> Godt med billeder :)
<Zilvador> Velkommen christian_arvai  :)
<christian_arvai> jo tak ... jeg beklager at jeg bglemte mødet
<buddig> Jeg er forhindret onsdag, men kjeld styrer det.
<Momsemor> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuRanders?ref=hl    
<Zilvador> Har antallet af deltagere været det samme alle gange?
<Momsemor> Jeg kommer heller ikke på onsdag, da det kolliderer med mødet i Hinnerup 
<Martinjo84> Der burde startes en gruppe op i Kolding :D 
<buddig> Der var lidt færre sidste gang, Jannie, fik jeg ikke lagt billederne op?
<Momsemor> Var der ikke én af deltagerne i dette møde fra nordjylland? Jeg har et par stykker fra den egn, der gerne vil starte noget op der, som mangler lidt opbakning
<buddig> Så ligger jeg den fortsat i tråden på forumet
<Momsemor> Henning +1
<Zilvador> Spændende. De må gerne komme med til mødet for måske at få ideer. Nu fik vi jo også en ideliste op sidste gang og startet på en udstyrsliste
<JohnDoe_DK> Jo, jeg er fra Nordjylland, men jeg har ikke så meget tid til at støtte op om noget
<buddig> Der var en fra Esbjerg, som var på besøg i Aarhus.
<Momsemor> Henning han var også på besøg i Randers i torsdags
<buddig> Ok, slap han så helt af med sit Windows?
<Momsemor> JohnDoe_DK  øv ;-(
<Momsemor> Henning  nej, men vi fik fundet en del programmer i Ubuntu, som han kunne erstatte Windows's
<buddig> Fedt
<Zilvador> JohnDoe_DK, ellers må du gerne sige til her for at få ideer. Det ville være fedt, hvis folk bare sætter en aften af til at hjælpe andre og skabe lidt opmærksomhed om os :)
<Zilvador> Men det kræver jo lidt planlægning
<Momsemor> Jeg har mailadresserne på de to andre i nordjylland, hvis det bliver aktuelt
<JohnDoe_DK> Zilvador: OK ;)
<Zilvador> Dejligt at høre, at det går godt med møderne i hvert fald. Fortsæt det gode arbejde :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Indkøb
<Zilvador> Tanken var, at vi skulle diskutere, hvad vi kunne få brug for at købe ind til møder og andre begivenheder
<Zilvador> Vi har et overskud på kontoen og har derfor mulighed for at støtte møder lidt med materiale
<Martinjo84> MÃ¥ske det var muligt at skaffe nogle usb sticks 
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke, om vi skal vente med at diskutere det, ind til formanden også er til stede
<Martinjo84> Som så var mulige og boote fra
<Zilvador> Martinjo84 til at installere med, mener du?
<Momsemor> Han er her da
<Martinjo84> Yeah, 
<Martinjo84> tanken var så at disse kunne folk så købe til indkøbs pris til møderne hvis de ønsker at have en med hjem... dvd osv er jo et dødt medie
<Zilvador> Momsemor, ja men vist ikke aktiv :)
<Zilvador> sbc?
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, god ide
<sbc> Zilvador: Sorry, fulgte ikke lige med.
<Zilvador> Velkommen til :)
<sbc> Zilvador: Tak tak. Undskyld forsinkelsen
<Momsemor> sbc er da altid aktiv ;-)
<sbc> Momsemor: :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Martinjo84> Men Dansk materiale til at give ud som er godt lavet og forklare hvad ubuntu er vil være rigtig god reklame
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at vi skal lave navneopråb i starten på dem i kanalen :p
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, rigtigt. christian_arvai nævnte sidste gang, at han kendte en fotograf, vi måske kunne få til at hjælpe os lidt
<buddig> I Aarhus laver vi en "kaffekasse" hvor man kan putte 10 kr. i og den kan måske også give lidt til en forlængerledning, USB sticks og andre småkager! småting, mente jeg
<Zilvador> I kan se nogle af ideerne fra sidste møde under punkt 6 her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/11/24/irc-mode-mandag-d-11-november-2013/
<Zilvador> buddig, hehe
<Zilvador> Og giver folk noget?
<Momsemor> Aarhus mangler faktisk en billig router (for at vi kan installere Ubuntu ordentligt) Er det helt udelukket, at "få hjælp" til? 
<sbc> !
<Zilvador> sbc
<sbc> Vi har vist ca. 8000+ på kontoen. Det burde der sagtens være til. Lad os få et konkret forskalg med en ca. pris, og så stemme om det på et møde. Men jeg tror christian_arvai vil give mig ret i at det bør der være plads til i budgettet.
<sbc> også til usb sticks osv.
<sbc> Jeg har nogle blanke cd / dvd'er liggende i øvrigt.
<sbc> færdig
<Zilvador> (Vi kører vist uden ordstyrer i aften :) )
<sbc> (ok :)
<Momsemor> 217 kr hos proshop
<Zilvador> sbc, Gerne. Og god ide at stemme om konkrete forslag
<nicky> Jeg syntes det er fint at vi støtter til det, men jeg forstår ikke helt hvad den skal bruges til?
<sbc> Hvis det ikke haster alt for kritisk, så kan det måske komme på som forslag til næste møde. Jeg mener principielt det er dårlig til at sende brug af penge til afstemning uden at det på forhånd har fremgået af dagsordne / indkaldelse.
<sbc> Momsemor: Så kan det vente 2 / 4 uger, indtil næste møde?
<Zilvador> sbc, enig. Det blev kun nævnt til sidste møde, at det ville blive taget op her, men der blev ikke lavet en dagsorden
<Momsemor> jep, så skriver jeg også lige hvorfor Åby biblioteks netværk ikke virker :-)
<sbc> Zilvador: (I øvrigt, links til referater ud på mail listen vil sikre at jeg læser dem. Jeg får desværre ikke læst formum-posts.)
<nicky> Ok :-)
<Zilvador> sbc, noteret :). Jeg var ikke klar over proceduren, da jeg ikke har lavet referat før.
<sbc> Zilvador: helt i orden :)
<Momsemor> Ps: vi køber routeren og så må vi se om Ubuntu DK vil støtte senere ;-)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Der var nogle forslag fra sidste gang og der kom nogle flere forslag til denne gang. Er det en god ide at vi køber ting ind på forhånd og forsøge at forberede møder eller ville det være bedre at købe ind til enkelte begivenheder?
<Zilvador> Naturligvis med forhåbning om at kunne genbruge meget af det
<christian_arvai> jeg er enig med sbc. som sådan er jeg positiv over for forslaget, men vi kan ikke vedtage det før næste møde
<Zilvador> Skal vi vedtage andet ved dette møde? :) Eller skal vi vente ind til der er konkrete forslag?
<Zilvador> Om dette emne altså
<nicky> Jeg er også enig i, at konkrete emner bør stå på dagsordnen inden mødet starter
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg må sørge for, at mine forslag til en dagsorden kommer op lidt tid før næste gang :)
<Momsemor> Helt fint... jeg havde slet ikke tænk på, at Ubuntu DK måske ville støtte et router-køb
<Zilvador> Og andre er også meget velkomne til at komme med forslag
<Zilvador> Godt. Andre ideer og så videre må meget gerne komme op i forummet. Vi kan evt. lave en tråd om det.
<JohnDoe_DK> !
<Zilvador> JohnDoe_DK
<JohnDoe_DK> Var det ikke en ide at lave en dagsorden-tråd på forummet som folk kunne smide deres forslag i? Så har alle lige mulighed for at komme med deres forslag.
 * sbc gør lige reklame for loco.ubuntu.com som i bruger / har brugt til at lave dagsorden.
<buddig> Rigtig god ide, gjorde vi ikke det engang?
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/684/detail/ <-- mødet i dag
<Zilvador> Jeg har vist bare en dårlig vane for ikke at komme på forslag i god tid :)
<Zilvador> Og der har vist ikke været forslag fra andre de sidste par møder
<Zilvador> Det må jeg stramme op på
<JohnDoe_DK> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/684/detail/ kan du ikke lave forslag til??? Hvis jeg havde et forslag ville jeg ikke kunne poste det på loco.ubuntu.com
<Zilvador> Og tanken var vist, at forslag til dagsorden skulle sendes til formanden...så man er sikker på, at de bliver set
<Zilvador> JohnDoe_DK, ^^
<buddig> !
<Zilvador> buddig
<sbc> Hvis det giver mere mening at lave dagsorden i en forum-tråd er der jo intet krav om at vi bruger loco.ubuntu.com.
<buddig> Måske skal vi have lidt styr på, hvad der den officielle kommunikation, forum - loco. ubuntu - planet - mail liste.Vi bliver væk for hinanden, og nu skal vi også bruge facebook, twiller og google+
<christian_arvai> +
<Zilvador> Sandt
<JohnDoe_DK> Der bliver alligevel gjort opmærksom på IRC mødet på forum. Måske kunne man en uge før lave en sticky som folk kunne se mødedato/tidspunkt, og så smide forslag i.
<Zilvador> Hvis vi kan samle forslagene et sted og sige, at de skal være der en dag før mødet, kan vi måske godt gøre det
<Zilvador> Meninger?
<buddig> !
<Zilvador> buddig
<sbc> !
<JohnDoe_DK> !
<buddig> Jeg er med i en anden forening, hvor vi aftaler på facebook, men formanden der bruger ikke facebook, så ham sms'er vi til.  :)
<buddig> bare vi ved hvordan, så går det.  /
<Zilvador> sbc
<sbc> Hvis det er større forslag, som f.eks. indkøb bør der være længere varsel end en dag. Måske en uge. (Håber ikke jeg lyder for buekratisk nu...). Men fælles sted at samle punkter til dagsorden er en fantastisk ide. Jeg var faktisk ikke bevidst om at Loco.ubuntu.com ikke var helt tilgængelig for alle...
<sbc> /
<nicky> !
<Zilvador> JohnDoe_DK
<JohnDoe_DK> sbc: Netop! JEg var ikke klar over loco.ubuntu.com
<JohnDoe_DK>  /
<Zilvador> nicky
<Momsemor> !
<nicky> (jeg har heller ikke Facebook. Eller G+. Eller Twitter. Eller ... )
<buddig> Ok, du får en SMS
<nicky> Umiddelbart ville jeg forslå forummet til det her, men hvis alle ikke læser der, så giver det også problemer
<nicky>  /
<nicky> buddig, Tak :-)
<Zilvador> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<Momsemor> Jeg synes også at en dag er lige kort tid nok  /
<Zilvador> Zilvador
<Zilvador> Jeg er meget med på, at vi har flere kommunikationsmetoder, men jeg er også enig med buddig i, at vi bør afklare, hvilke vi vælger
<Zilvador> Vi skal huske, at forumindlæg nemt kan overses
<sbc> !
<buddig> !
<Zilvador> Angående tiden kan det være, at vi skal have forslag på bordet til, hvor lang tid før tilføjelser til dagsordenen skal være klar :)
<Zilvador> Angående kommunikationsmetoder var det også lidt det, der blev påbegyndt med strategi for Facebook og Twitter osv.. Vi kan evt, udvide det til de andre kommunikationsformer
<Zilvador> Det kan måske forberedes til næste møde. /
<Zilvador> sbc
<sbc> Må jeg foreslå at mail-listen er 'øverst', (måske med link til forum tråd for yderligere opdaterbar info) så forum, og derefter loco, facebook, g+ osv, men de sidste skal alle henvise til mailliste-post og/eller forum post.
<sbc> færdig
<Zilvador> buddig
<Zilvador> !
<nicky> !
<buddig> Man kan abonnere på tråde og emner, man kan også se indlæg siden sidste besøg, så får man det hele med. Jeg er "forumnørd" 
<JohnDoe_DK> !
<buddig>  /
<Zilvador> Zilvador
<Zilvador> Jeg vil selv foreslå, at vi afklarer, hvad vi bruger de enkelte kanaler til, men er enig i, at vigtige nyheder under alle omstændigheder skal ud på mail-listen.
<Zilvador> Alle kanaler kan dog ikke umiddelbart bruges til det samme. Jeg er eksempelvis ikke tilhænger af, at vi skriver til mail-listen, hver gang der er nye vejledninger lagt op :)
<Zilvador> nicky
<nicky> Hvilken mailliste snakker vi om, ubuntu-dk-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com eller vores egen? Dertil er jeg enig i, at 7 dage til forslag lyder ganske fornuftigt
<nicky>  /
<Zilvador> Kan vi blive enige om syv dage?
<Zilvador> Ind til videre
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> nicky: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-dk
<sbc> +1
<nicky> sbc, Ok, takker
<nicky> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg synes, at det lyder af lang tid, men lad os prøve :)
<Zilvador> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg er ikke helt sikre på, hvor mange stemmer vi skal bruge for at kunne vedtage forslag
<Zilvador> Lige nu har to medlemmer og to suppleanter stemt for
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> Tak buddig :)
<Zilvador> Nu må det vist være i orden
<nicky> Der er 6 stemmeberetiget medlemmer, så for flertalsdiktatur er 4 for fint nok :-)
<Zilvador> Vedtaget. Alle tilføjelser og ændringer til mødedagsordener skal være klar mindst en uge før mødet
<christian_arvai> +1
<Zilvador> nicky, kun seks? Vi er da syv i alt.
<Zilvador> Er det ikke fem eller syv?
<sbc> Er der egentlig møder hver 2. uge fra nu af?
<Zilvador> jvf. http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/
<Zilvador> sbc, ikke vedtaget regelmæssigt :)
<sbc> Zilvador: Men vi forsøger på det?
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg vil gerne. Vi kan evt. gøre hvert andet møde til arbejdsmøde.
<Zilvador> Det virkede ret godt sidste gang med at skrive fælles på lister
<Zilvador> og særligt i december måned er det måske en god ide at holde møde i starten af måneden i stedet for slutten
<Zilvador> Hvad er stemningen for det i foreningen?
<sbc> Måske bør 'nogen' ( Zilvador / jeg / andre) have en helt klar arbejdsfordeling (og fall-back procedure) for sammenskrivning af endelig dagsorden til møder 7 dage før, udsendelse af indkaldelse, oprettelse af FB begivenheder for møder osv. så det ikke bliver glemt, og så det bliver gjort i god tid?
<Zilvador> For to månedlige møder? Såfremt at der er en dagsorden klar mindst en uge før :)
<sbc> +1
<nicky> Har kasseren stemmeret? I princippet har suppleanterne vil heller ikke stemmeret, men jeg ved det faktisk ikke. Normalt kan alle fremmødte stemme, forudsat de er medlem på Launchpad
<sbc> Ja!
<sbc> Med en frist på en uge kan vi også nå at aflyse hvis der ikke er (nok) indhold.
<Zilvador> sbc, meget god ide
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at vi skal afklare det bagefter
<Martinjo84> Okay man man stemme hvis man er registeret på lunchpad 
<Martinjo84> super
<Zilvador> Skal vi undersøge det i vedtægterne?
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Fundet :)
<Zilvador> Stk. 3. Møderet på generalforsamlingen har alle medlemmer af foreningen. Stemmeret til generalforsamlingen opnåes efter 30 dages medlemsskab af foreningen. Der kan ikke stemmes ved fuldmagt.
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ alle har stemmeret
<Zilvador> Hmm
<Zilvador> ...til generalforsamlingen
<Zilvador> Jeg var lidt for hurtig
<nicky> Præcis :-) Det her er "bare" et alm. møde
<buddig> !
<Momsemor> Ja, på generalforsamlingen, men hvad med bestyrelsesmøderne??
<Zilvador> Det står der ikke noget om
<Zilvador> buddig
<sbc> Zilvador: rent vedtægts-teknisk er det vist bestyrelsen der tæller. Men vi plejer vist at gå efter konsensus blandt alle fremmødte. Størstedelen af vores forslag bliver jo også vedtaget eller forkastet med stort flertal, både blandt de fremmødte, og bestyrelsen specifikt. (Men det er uheldigt hvis det ikke er klart, når/hvis der dukker et tvivlsspørgmsål op)
<buddig> Der har bestyrelsen stemmeret, hvis alle medlemmer havde, så var det jo en stor bestyrelse.  :)
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Lyder fornuftigt :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<Momsemor> Det må da være bestyrelsen ellers kunne det da blive anerki ;-(
<Zilvador> Det tænkte jeg også. Det er vel det, vi er valgt til.
<Momsemor> ;-)
<Zilvador> NÃ¥...lad det ligge. Forslaget er hvert fald vedtaget.
<Zilvador> Og sbc og jeg snakker senere om opgavefordeling.
<nicky> Det eneste vedtægterne siger (§6, stk. 4), er at vi selv bestemmer det
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<Momsemor>  Det synes jeg er vigtig, at få afklaret på evt. næste møde
<Momsemor> færdig /
<Zilvador> Enig...og gerne tilføjet vedtægterne
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> Jeg kan evt. oprette en tråd om det i forummet, så kan vi vende det der i de kommende uger?
<Zilvador> nicky, meget gerne. Der er bare ikke så meget aktivitet desværre i bestyrelsesforummet.
<Zilvador> Men det ville stadig være en god ide :)
<Momsemor> Måske sådan en beslutning skal bestemmes ved generalforsamlingen????
<Zilvador> Lyder rigtigt.
<nicky> Nej, desværre ikke. Men vi i bestyrelsen ved jo så at det kommer, og så kan jeg lige sende linket ud på postlisten.
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<Zilvador> Lad os sige det. Og hvis der skal laves vedtægtsændringer, skal det vel ganske rigtigt først komme på tale til generalforsamlingen
<Zilvador> Men vi kan i det mindste prøve at blive enige om noget fast ind til da :)
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> Hmm, blive enige om hvordan vi bliver enige ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Nemlig
<Momsemor> hi, hi
<Zilvador> Nå...det var så det punkt, der hed Indkøb :)
<Zilvador> Det burde måske have været rykket til 'eventuelt' egentlig :p
<Momsemor> ja, vi kommer sgu langt omkring ;-)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er noget, der blev tilovers fra arbejdsmødet sidst
<Zilvador> En kontaktliste for bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> Opgaven blev aldrig uddelt
<Zilvador> Jeg vil tro, at ajenbo var tæt på at tage den, men det blev ikke afklaret
<Zilvador> MÃ¥ske skal vi vente med at snakke om det ind til han kommer
<Zilvador> Jeg antager ud fra stilheden, at folk ikke har andre meninger :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Lad os vente med det så.
<Zilvador> Jeg skrev to andre punkter på. Facebook og blogs...men jeg må indrømme, at jeg ikke selv har så meget nyt at sige til det. Begge dele er undervejs, men bevæger sig lidt langsomt for tiden, da der ikke har været mandekræfter bag det endnu, så vidt jeg ved.
<Zilvador> Ved sidste møde var der et medlem, der virkede interesseret i at være med til at drive Facebook-siden.
<Zilvador> Men ud over det intet nyt.
<Zilvador> sbc, hvad tænker du om at uddele redaktørrettigheder til siden?
<Zilvador> Sidste gang kunne vi godt have brugt det til at rette mødetidspunktet også, da det var sat forkert :)
<sbc> Zilvador: Det tænker jeg vi bare skal gøre.
<Zilvador> Fint.
<sbc> Der er selvfølgelig en risiko, men den er minimal. Hvis folk har taget sig sammen til at side i 1½ time til et irc møde, så kan de ikke have onde hensigter :)
<Zilvador> Min holdning er, at vi skal kende personerne, før de får fulde rettigheder
<Zilvador> også for at virke som en alvorlig forening
<sbc> Ja, fuld rettighed kræver lidt længere tids seriøs indsats.
<Zilvador> Dermed kunne det gå igennem dig eller en anden de første par gange, de vil tilføje noget
<Zilvador> Tja...egentlig også bare rettigheder til at tilføje indlæg :). Eller om ikke andet skal vi holde øje med det og være klar til at fratage redaktørrettigheden, hvis den bliver misbrugt.
<Zilvador> Men hvis ingen andre har meninger om det, kan vi to måske snakke om det på et senere tidspunkt.
<Zilvador> Godt. Er der nogen, der har andre emner, der skal vendes?
<Zilvador> Er folk faldet i søvn? :)
<Martinjo84> Jeg er med for at høre omkring reklame på forumet :D 
<JohnDoe_DK> Er stadig vågen ;)
<christian_arvai> jeg er med
<Momsemor> os mig
<Zilvador> Hehe...godt
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, vil du uddybe?
<Martinjo84> Det er også et punkt på listen :D
<Martinjo84> Jeg starter lille virksomhed ved siden af mit alm arbejde. Jeg vil til og sælge maskiner med ubuntu
<Martinjo84> Så omkring reklame på forum. og må jeg henvise til guides osv til forums :D
<Martinjo84> generelt samarbejde
<Zilvador> Fedt at du vil starte op selv :)
<Zilvador> Spørger du om du må reklamere for din virksomhed på forummet?
<sbc> Zilvador: Jeg tror spørgsmålet er om han må købe den banner-plads som vi sælger til google i øjeblikket.
<sbc> Martinjo84: ret mig hvis jeg tager fejl.
<Martinjo84> ja også det
<Zilvador> Du må i hvert fald gerne henvise til guides :). Det er et åbent forum. Du må bare ikke sælge dem som dine egne naturligvis.
<christian_arvai> du må i hvert fald meget gerne henvise til forums guides/artikler
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Mht. reklameplads er jeg lidt i tvivl
<Martinjo84> For at forklare hvad jeg har gang i kan jeg nok nemmere referer til system76.com hvor jeg vil gøre nogle lunde det samme :D 
<Zilvador> Fedt :)
<Martinjo84> Det var på tide der kom en i Danmark :D 
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der kender den nuværende aftale med Google og om den udelukker, at Martinjo84 kan købe sig ind?
<Zilvador> sbc? nicky? christian_arvai?
<christian_arvai> det er allerede vedtaget at den må sælges. spørgsmålet er mere om præcist hvad reklamen skal indeholde, og hvad en rimelig pris er. .......... jeg mener at anders kan slå det fra på månedsbasic
<sbc> Zilvador: Jeg tror det skulle erstatte google-reklamerne. Ellers bliver forum-siden hurtig som en formel1 bil, hvis der er flere forskellige reklamer.
<nicky> Som christian_arvai skriver det :-)
<sbc> det er vel bedre hvis vi reklamerer for et (dansk) ubuntu-relevant produkt, end googles tilfældige reklamer?
<sbc> ... men hvis vi som forening skal have en god forhandlingsposition, så bør et evt. tilbud vel behandles fortroligt af bestyrelsen.
<Zilvador> sbc, spørgsmålet er stadig lidt, om der er nogen, der kender til den nuværende aftale med Google :). Kan den afbrydes?
<sbc> Zilvador: Det kan det fra dag til dag.
<Zilvador> fint fint
<nicky> Zilvador, vi kan bare lade være og vise deres reklamer i en periode, det er ikke et problem
<sbc> Martinjo84: Kan du ikke komme sende et konkret tilbud til mig, med præcis pris, dimension af banner og andet info, så kan vi tage stilling til det (og evt. forhandle pris, hvis det skulle blive relevant).
<Zilvador> Enig i at et dansk produkt ville være bedre og også mere relevant :)
<sbc> Martinjo84: tilbud -> bud
<Martinjo84> Jo nu jeg skal lige have min shopify butik op først :D 
<Martinjo84> Men helt sikkert
<nicky> Størrelsen skal nok være den samme som Google reklamerne allerede har
<Martinjo84> sbc vil du ikke mig en mail på martin@syspro.dk 
<sbc> Martinjo84: Du får en mail indenfor 5 min :)
<Martinjo84> sbc, mange tak :D 
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, var der mere, du ville høre?
<Martinjo84> Jeg håber fremover på godt samarbejde og hvis det faktisk kommer til at give bonus. vil jeg også donere og hjælpe til med fremvisningere osv
<Martinjo84> ja 2 sec
<Martinjo84> Idet jeg arbejder med det her projekt i min fritid kan jeg desværre ikke holde en åben telefon i dagtimerne. Da jeg har et almindelig arbejde. Så hvis jeg kunne få lov til og anbefale forumet for hjælp. Ville det være en kæmpe hjælp.
<Martinjo84> Det skal ikke være nogen hemmelighed at hardware marked er total presset på prisen så det er bestemt ikke nogen guldgruppe men jeg har drømt om det her projekt i mange år og så er det bare med og gå igang :D 
<Zilvador> Det må du meget gerne, så længe det drejer sig om hjælp til selve Ubuntu-styresystemet og programmer :)
<Martinjo84> Præcis
<sbc> Martinjo84: Du må selvfølgelig henvise til forumet. Du må bare ikke sige at du ejer indholdet, eller på anden måde præsentere det som dit værk. :)
<Zilvador> Dejligt at høre din motivation! Hold det endeligt oppe! :D
<Martinjo84> Jeg kunne godt bruge lidt hjælp til trademarks
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, og hvis du selv hjælper til med at besvare spørgsmål og henvendelser, når du har tid, vil det være perfekt :)
<Martinjo84> jeg har skrevet til ubuntu trademark for at høre om reglerene
<Martinjo84> Jeg er lige så ofte på forumet som jeg er på face og google+ Haha :D 
<Zilvador> Det er nok en god ide at skrive direkte til Canonical for at høre om, hvordan du må bruge logoet mv.
<Martinjo84> Det har 
<Martinjo84> jeg
<Martinjo84> Venter svar, som jeg kunne læse skulle jeg have lov til føre denne forretning :D 
<Martinjo84> Men forventer den bare går igennem :D 
<Zilvador> Det tror jeg helt sikkert, at den vil :)
<Zilvador> Så længe betingelserne er rimelige
<Zilvador> Godt. Det er vist på tide at rundet mødet af, hvis der ikke er andet.
<Zilvador> *runde
 * sbc skal sove snart! :)
<Martinjo84> Jeg siger tak for et godt møde :D 
<Zilvador> Det gør jeg også. Så nåede vi også de to timer denne gang :)
<JohnDoe_DK> Martinjo84: Har du nogen tidshorisont for hvornår webshoppen er oppe
<Martinjo84> Håber i næste uge kommer de første produkter på :D 
<Martinjo84> Men det er gør det selv men nu skal jeg bare have startet så kan man altid rette til
<JohnDoe_DK> Kommer der et link på forummet?
<Martinjo84> Men kan allerede nu sælge via mail hvis det er 
<Martinjo84> Ja self. men har domænet www.syspro.dk men siden er tom
<JohnDoe_DK> Det var bare hvis man ville reklamere for dit firma :D
<Zilvador> Tak for i aften! Husk at forslag til næste møde (9. dec forsøger vi med) skal modtages senest d. 2 december :)
<Martinjo84> Jeg kan også kontaktes på forumet og på mail martin@syspro.dk
<Momsemor> Også tak herfra og sov godt til alle :-)
<Zilvador> Send det gerne til sbc i første omgang.
<JohnDoe_DK> Tak og godnat!
<Zilvador> I lige måde! :) Godnat
<Martinjo84> JohnDoe_DK, mange tak :D 
<nicky> Martinjo84, bare sig til hvis du får brug for en rigtig hostingudbyder en dag, for så har jeg tilfældigvis et firma der kan hjælpe ;-)
<JohnDoe_DK> Martinjo84: velbekomme :D
<Martinjo84> ja 
<Martinjo84> Jeg har selv styr på det tekniske og havde installeret prestashop. men prestashop var ikke lige min kop te :D 
<Martinjo84> Men har skrevet det ned nicky  :D 
<nicky> Heh, det kender jeg godt. Det er også vigtigt at man føler for softwaren, ellers bliver det aldrig godt
<nicky> Men rigtig fedt at du kom i gang med det. Laver du så selv regnskab og den slags?
<Martinjo84> Jeg er desværre ikke designer eller tekstforfatter men håber siden bliver brugbar og får den bare lunchet så må jeg arbejde på den med tiden :D 
<nicky> "Med tid kommer svar" tror jeg man siger *g*
<Martinjo84> Vil bruge e-conomic og lave basal faktura og postering men resten får jeg hjælp til :D 
<Martinjo84> nicky, true :D 
<Martinjo84> Jeg er så heldig at jeg kan købe hardware igennem firmaet jeg arbejder i så har intet lager selv :D
<nicky> Stor fordel, for ellers kunne sådan et lager hurtigt løbe op i mange penge... Køber du så til medarbejderpris?
<Martinjo84> ja men priserne er så presset på marked :(
<Martinjo84> og shopify tager 2% pr køb også :)
<Martinjo84> It branchen er en service branche idag 
<nicky> Det er de. Det er mange år siden jeg stoppede med at vælge sælger efter pris, og begyndte at vælge ud fra servide i stedet
<Martinjo84> Præcis det er også derfor vi klarer os hvor jeg arbejder i Kolding. Folk vil have service og have teknikere kan kan komme ud
<Martinjo84> Min drøm er jo også at blive helt selvstændig og kan tilbyde service 
<Martinjo84> Men jeg har også lige nogle år på skolebænken endnu som Datatekniker :D
<nicky> Tror også at det er rigtig med service-delen. Især i de her dage hvor computere kan så mange ting, og samtidig er blevet meget komplekse for almindelige mennesker
<Martinjo84> præcis erhverv er jo erhverv og har altid haft brug for support. men også ældre mennesker er tvunget til at bruge it idag.
<Martinjo84> Og de sætter pris på en god service og hjælp 
<nicky> Lidt firkantet sat op er de afhængig af den, for de kan ikke selv fikse en computer hvis den går ned, men staten har netop tvunget dem til at have den
<Martinjo84> Præcis heldigvis er der faktisk god hjælp i kommune og foreninger i Danmark i dag 
<Martinjo84> :D
<wangerin> Martinjo84: Du er da velkommen at kigge forbi i Sønderborg ;-)
<Martinjo84> Ja
<Martinjo84> Det kunne da være spændene, jeg kommer meget i Odense der har de også møder men det er lidt mere teknikske møder :D
<Martinjo84> Det må bare være muligt at starte op i Kolding, altså det er jo trekants området :D 
<wangerin> Om vi bliver tekniske kommer an på hvem der dukker op. it har vi mange nybegyndere - så bliver det ikke helt så nørdet, ud over i hjørnerne ;-)
<Martinjo84> Haha :D 
<wangerin> Martinjo84: Jeg er ikke afvisende for at give en hånd med i Kolding i ny og næ, når det passer ind i kalenderen.
<Martinjo84> Er du fra Sønderborg
<wangerin> Er også af og til i Flensborg, hvor der rigtigt bliver nørded
<wangerin> Ja
<wangerin> Er formanf i AlsLUG ;-)
<wangerin> s/formanf/formand/
<Martinjo84> Det er sjovt som der er min 50km hver vej for mig Århus, Odense, Sønderborg :D 
<wangerin> Ja nemlig. Jeg er af og til i OSAA, så jeg kender godt turen til Århus ;-)
<wangerin> Du kan vi ikke nøjes med 50 til de tre byer - jeg at 170 +/- til Århus og 150 +/- til Odense ;-)
<wangerin> - har 100 km til lillebelsbroen og vejlefjordbroen
<Martinjo84> haha true :D 
<Martinjo84> Vi har fået en ny lærling på arbejde som også vil tage hovedforløbe i Sønderborg :D 
<Martinjo84> Istedet for Vejle
<wangerin> Men når man alligevel er i bilen, er der ikke den store forskel på 50 og 70 km
<Martinjo84> Nej helt sikkert. men her om vinteren er det bare mørkt hele tiden :D 
<wangerin> Åh jo. Det kan men ikke komme udenom
<Martinjo84> Tak for iaften :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-12-01
<sbc> Zilvador: Hvornår er næste møde? Mandag d. 16 ? (og så intet møde mellem jul og nytår?)
<Zilvador> Hej sbc
<Zilvador> Det kan vi gøre, som vi vil. Til sidste møde nævnte jeg mandag d. 9
<Zilvador> Og jeg vil gerne selv være med til at holde et møde mellem jul og nytår. Jeg ved bare ikke, hvor mange andre, der vil være med :)
<sbc> Så skader det jo ikke at holde et møde der også.
<sbc> Zilvador: Jeg prøver bare at finde en rytme, så vi måske kan få en rutine med disse -midt-måneds-møder.
<sbc> Men d. 9 er fint for mig. Skal vi sige det er det vi gør (og så d. 30)?
<Zilvador> sbc, gerne :)
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt se, at du har ret i, at placeringen at midt-måneds-mødet ikke altid er helt selvsagt
<Zilvador> Det kunne være anden mandag i måneden eller noget
<Zilvador> Men det afhænger jo også af, om vi har fået punkter til dagsordenen
<sbc> lad os tage det lidt som det kommer indtil videre :)
<sbc> Jeg forsøger at oprette møder nu (og sætter Jannies indkøb på mødet d. 9.)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde mandag d. 9. december 2013 kl. 20 | IRC møde mandag d. 30. december kl. 20 - se http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> sbc, fint fint :).
<Zilvador> sbc, der var i øvrigt en anden ting ang. Facebook-siden. leif_ nævnte i et møde, at han godt kunne være interesseret i at finde på ting til at lægge derop
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker, at det i første omgang kan gøres ved at sende tingene til dig (eller en anden administrator?).
<Zilvador> Derved opnår vi en kvalitetskontrol på vejen.
<sbc> fint med mig.
<sbc> Zilvador: Er du admin/redaktør på FB? Vil du være det?
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg er vist ikke blevet det endnu, men det ville nok være praktisk, hvis jeg blev en af delene :).
<sbc> du får lige et request - du er E-d på FB, ik?
<sbc> done
<Zilvador> Nemlig. Og modtaget :)
<sbc> De har fix'et irc-linket på loco.ubuntu.com meeting siderne :)
<Zilvador> Hvor godt :)
<Zilvador> Jeg huskede slet ikke, at det ikke virkede.
<Zilvador> Bruger altid en lokal klient
<Zilvador> sbc, kan jeg få dig til at sætte referatet http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/11/24/irc-mode-mandag-d-11-november-2013/ ind på siden http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/684/detail/ ?
<Zilvador> Jeg kan vist ikke rette på siden
<Zilvador> sbc, er du der? :)
<sbc> Zilvador: Jeg tilføjer straks!
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Zilvador> Har du hørt mere fra Martinjo84 om reklameaftalen?
<sbc> Zilvador: nope
<Zilvador> Fint. Det kommer måske.
<Zilvador> Mødereferat lagt op på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/12/01/referat-af-ircmode-d-25-2013/
<sbc> jeg har vist byttet rundt på de to møder...
<sbc> ... og hvorfor skal loco.ubuntu.com være så forbandet langsom... :(
<Zilvador> :/
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-11-25
<neglesaks> tilstede
<ClaudiuS> hej
<neglesaks> heya
<Zilvador> Godaften, Ubuntianere
<Zilvador> 'aften 'aften
<sbc> Zilvador, Hejsa :)
<Zilvador> Hej sbc. Godt at se dig :)
<Zilvador> Glæder mig til at se, hvor mange der kommer i aften
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at jeg kom ret bredt ud med reklamerne denne gang :)
<Zilvador> Godaften Berggreen
<Zilvador> Godaften nicky 
<Berggreen> Godaften :-)
<nicky> Godaften :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften AJenbo og Ubuntubruger6
<AJenbo> hey :)
<Zilvador> Godaften Momsemor 
<Momsemor> Godaften allesammen :-)
<wangerin> Aften
<Zilvador> hum hummm
<Zilvador> Godaften wangerin 
<wangerin> Sikken en masse der er kommet online siden i går aftes - jeg så forkert i kalenderen ;-)
<Zilvador> Puffer til Blfriis Blueeyez Christian_Arvai CybergeekDK Klaus_Rasmussen og neglesaks 
<Zilvador> Haha
<Berggreen> hæ hæ
<Zilvador> Ja, det gør vist en forskel
<Blueeyez> er her skam :-)
<Zilvador> wangerin, modtog du også bogen fra mig for en måneds tid siden?
<Blfriis> ja ja så landede jeg
<Klaus_Rasmussen> til stede
<Zilvador> :)
<Blfriis> god aften til jer alle
<Zilvador> 'aften 'aften
<Klaus_Rasmussen> lige over
<Zilvador> Mon vi skal starte?
<Berggreen> Jeps :-)
<Blueeyez> Tjoe :-)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> dagsorden?
<Zilvador> Godt :)
<Zilvador> Velkommen til og godaften, alle sammen
<wangerin> Zilvador: Jep. Du havde fået skrevet forkert døgnpost-nummer på pakken - det ender på 95 - ikke 96 som du havde skrevet ;-)
<Zilvador> Ah...godt at du fik den alligevel
<Zilvador> Det er måske min håndskrift...hehe
<Zilvador> Agendaen for i aften kan læses på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/906/detail/
<wangerin> posten kunne åbenbart selv finde det rigtige ;-)
<Zilvador> Kort sagt er den:
<Zilvador> Formalia
<Zilvador> Navnerunde samt valg af ordstyrer og referent
<Zilvador> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang 
<Zilvador> Behandling af indkomne forslag
<Zilvador> Foreningens økonomi
<Zilvador> AFSTEMNING: Donationsmuligheder
<Zilvador> Status på lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Lad os starte med en navnerunde
<Momsemor> Jannie, Hadsten, MB
<Zilvador> Daniel Ejsing-Duun, loco-kontakt, bestyrelsesmedlem, boende i København
<Blfriis> Brian fra Randers
 * Zilvador puffer til sbc AJenbo
<Berggreen> Bo, Hadsten
<Blueeyez> Kenneth, Esbjerg, Ubuntu Esbjerg formand
<nicky> Nicky Thomassen, admin
<AJenbo> Anders Jenbo, Vanløse
<Klaus_Rasmussen> klaus Rasmussen - redaktør Nyborg
<wangerin> Henning - Sønderborg - formand i AlsLUG
<Zilvador> Super. Jeg håber, at de andre følger op, når de vågner :)
<AJenbo> bestyrelsesmedlem, forum admin :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er valg af ordstyrer og referent
<Zilvador> Først ordstyrer. Nogle der ønsker at føre ordet?
<Zilvador> Såååå fortsætter jeg
<Zilvador> Næste er referent
<Zilvador> Kan vi lokke nogen til at skrive et par ord om aftenens møde?
<AJenbo> ville gerne men er ikke til det i dag :(
<Zilvador> Så må jeg gøre det :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er godkendelse af referatet fra sidste gang. Er der nogen kommentarer? Kan det godkendes?
<Momsemor> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
 * Zilvador venter lidt...og håber på at flere vågner lidt op
<Berggreen> +1 (Var her dog ikke sidst)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> ikke tilstede sidst
<Zilvador> Det er i orden :)
<Zilvador> Det må vist være godkendt så
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er behandling af indkomne forslag. Da der ikke er indkommet forslag denne gang, springer vi let og elegant over dette punkt.
<wangerin> Er kun delvis med i aften, så lad jer ikke forstyrre af at jeg ikke reagerer ;-)
<Zilvador> I orden :). Det er super, at du alligevel dukker op
<Zilvador> Vi har til gengæld en del punkter senere
<Zilvador> Så kommer aftenens store punkt, som omhandler foreningens økonomi.
<Zilvador> Lad mig lige se...
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, er du her?
<Zilvador> Det er han vist ikke. Vi se lige, om han kommer tilbage senere.
<neglesaks> jeg er her, sov over mig, sorry
<Zilvador> Jeg kan i øvrigt nævne fra sidste gang, at Nicky og Anders har snakket sammen og er blevet enige om, at de kan bruge Anders Adsense-konto til foreningens formål. Dermed har Anders Jenbo (så vidt jeg forstår) doneret 590kr til foreningen, da dette var indeståendet på kontoen. Jeg takker mange gange på foreningens vegne :).
<Zilvador> Velkommen til neglesaks  :)
<Momsemor> +1 til Anders
<Blfriis> Flot Ajenbo
<nicky> Yep, det er en flot donation :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> nice
<AJenbo> tak :)
<Berggreen> ;-)
<neglesaks> RIgtigtflot.
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> Nicky ser for tiden på at opsætte kontoen og få den til at virke, så vi igen kan få en indtægt i foreningen :)
<Zilvador> Nicky, vil du fortælle noget om det?
<nicky> Næhh, forhåbenligt er det snart ordnet :-)
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt :). Det kan måske blive vores redning
<Momsemor> Super
<Zilvador> Imidlertid har Simon Justesen brugt en del tid på at gå forskellige muligheder for legater og støtte igennem, som vi kan bruge til at modvirke underskuddet i foreningen. Som resultat har han fremlagt en længere liste af muligheder. Rigtigt godt arbejde!
<Zilvador> Desværre er han her ikke i aften
<nicky> Men en plan B er stadig nok en god idé, for det tilfælde at Google lukker kontoen igen
<Zilvador> nicky, helt sikkert
<Zilvador> Det bringer mig også til det næste.
<Zilvador> Den mest oplagte mulighed fra Simons listen er nemlig at ansøge hos DKUUG. De har en større pengekasse, som de gerne deler ud af til gode formål. Jeg vil forsøge at sætte en ansøgning sammen, så vi kan afklare, om det er en mulighed. Hvis nogen vil hjælpe eller i øvrigt har erfaring med ansøgninger, er jeg meget interesseret i at høre fra dem.
<nicky> Uden at love for meget vil jeg gerne hjælpe med det
<Zilvador> Super :).
<Zilvador> Jeg kan afsløre så meget, at jeg er begyndt at arbejde på et udkast her: http://pad.ubuntu.com/5wSATOAjB8
<Zilvador> Kom endelig med forslag. Nicky, vi kan evt. snakke lidt sammen efter mødet.
<Zilvador> De andre forslag fra Simons liste inkluderede hjælp fra kommunen og fra andre foreninger samt Canonical selv
<Zilvador> De kan også være en mulighed senere
<Zilvador> Men jeg tænker, at vi kan starte med DKUUG
<AJenbo> +1 godt arbejde begge
<Zilvador> Herefter kommer den store afstemning. Som jeg håber, I har set, laver vi i aften en række afstemninger af seks punkter for at vurdere, hvad vi kan gøre mht. doneringer på vores hjemmeside.
<nicky> Zilvador, det ser ud til at man skal logge på?
<Zilvador>  Ah...sandt.
<Zilvador> Måske ikke så smart. Øjeblik
<nicky> Zilvador, ellers tager vi den bare bagefter :)
<wangerin> Hvad med at oprette en doodle til afstemningen, og poste en link?
<Zilvador> http://piratepad.net/ubuntu-dk-moede
<Zilvador> Hmm...det kan vi også...hvis der er stemning for det.
<Zilvador> Hvad mener folk?
<wangerin> Jeg mener den kan gøre noget tilsvarende ;-)
<AJenbo> -1
<Zilvador> Et problem er måske, at vi ikke får rundet op på det før næste gang :)
<Blueeyez> Kan vi ikke tage afstemningen herinde?
<Zilvador> Og siden december er på vej, kan der gå lidt tid før vi alle er samlet igen...viser erfaringen
<Zilvador> Lad os prøve at stemme.
<Zilvador> Hvis der er uenighed, kan vi prøve at gøre noget andet
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg taænker, at vi udfører afstemningen ved at tage punkterne et ad gangen. Der vil være mulighed for at stille spørgsmål før hvert punkt og til sidst vil jeg spørge, hvor mange der er for eller imod et forslag. Folk kan stemme ved enten at angive et + eller et - i chatten. Jeg afsætter ti sekunder til afstemningen hver gang.
<Zilvador> Første punkt: Donationsknap (link til donationssiden) øverst i panelet på ubuntudanmark.dk.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<neglesaks> +1
<Blueeyez> +
<Zilvador> Nogle folk mente, at dette ville være et oplagt sted at plavere knappen.
<Momsemor> +
<Zilvador> Andre derimod mente, at det måske ville være for anmasende at sætte den i toppen
<nicky> Skulle det være i hovedmenuen?
<Blfriis> +
<AJenbo> nicky: js
<Zilvador> Ja
<AJenbo> ja
<nicky> Ok :)
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Eller i hvert fald i øverste del af vinduet
<Zilvador> wangerin
<wangerin> Jeg ville nok vælge lige over nyhederne
<wangerin>  /
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> Det er et godt modforslag
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<Blueeyez> Så længe det fremgår flere steder, men uden at være opop bokse, eller tvang overflytninger af folk til donations siden, men os så folk kan se hvad det ligner -
<Blueeyez> - /
<Berggreen> Enig med <wagerin>
<neglesaks> Jeg trækker min + tilgbage.
<Momsemor> Det gør jeg ikke
<Blueeyez> trækker heller ikke
<Zilvador> Vi tager en endelig afstemning om lidt :)
<neglesaks> ok.
<Zilvador> Er der flere spørgsmål?
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<AJenbo> Jeg mener kun vi skal have den øverst i menun på forsiden, og artikel siderne.
<Momsemor> Folk må vel godt vide, at vi har lidt økonomiske problemer, så jeg synes, at det er ok med en lille diskret "donationsknap" sammen med resten af vores ikoner på forsiden linien
<Klaus_Rasmussen> !
<Zilvador> !
<Momsemor> slut
<Zilvador> Klaus_Rasmussen?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> bør den ikke være foroven på forums hovedside, det er jo det det gælder?
<Berggreen> Kan godt lide den lidt diskrete måde som det er på debian.com siden ... 
<Zilvador> Det er jo spørgsmålet :)
<Zilvador> Antager at Klaus er færdig :)
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Klaus_Rasmussen> jup
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> Jeg synes egentlig, at begge placeringer er gode. Jeg hælder måske selv lidt til Wangerins forslag, da det vil gode knappen mere tydelig. Vi har mange knapper i hovedmenuen, der ikke rigtig bliver brugt.
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ derfor kan den let 'forsvinde' lidt.
<Zilvador> Jeg kiggede lige på debian.com, men jeg kan ikke se knappen? /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<AJenbo> Klaus_Rasmussen: det er et af de andre afstemnings punkter
<Blueeyez> Synes at det er vigtigt at vi viser at vi har økonomiske problemer, men  uden at bruge ads og uden at lave popop vinduer for de er altså meget trælse.. /
<Klaus_Rasmussen> ok
 * Zilvador har fundet det på Debian-siden nu
<AJenbo> Zilvador: ctrl+f ;)
<Zilvador> :p
<Zilvador> Tja...men spørgsmålet er måske, hvordan vi diskret fortæller, at vi godt kunne bruge lidt hjælp lige nu
<Zilvador> Andre spørgsmål, argumenter eller kommentarer?
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: ingen af punkterne vil lukludere nogen form for animation eller popup
<Blueeyez> Os derfor vi ikke bør undlade nogen af dem AJenbo  :-)
<Zilvador> Ikke undlade? Eller ikke bruge? De er da ikke så gode at bruge, tænker jeg :)
<Momsemor> !
<Blueeyez> Ja altså vi kan jo rette det til når vi har set det
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<Momsemor> Ingen popup eller animationer, tak!  /
<neglesaks> enig
<Zilvador> Enig
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<nicky> +1
<wangerin> Ingen popup eller animationer, tak!
<Blfriis> +1
<Berggreen> +1 (Popup er roden til næsten alt ondt )...
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Klaus_Rasmussen> ? ser dem aldrig
<Zilvador> Flere kommentarer?
<Momsemor> To sjæle én tanke ;-) (vi sidder altså ikke sammen, ha, ha
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Klaus_Rasmussen, jeg tror, at det var ment generelt
<Zilvador> Godt. Vi kan vist godt stemme så
<Zilvador> Lad mig tilføje en enkelt kommentar
<Zilvador> Spørgsmålet lød: Donationsknap (link til donationssiden) øverst i panelet på ubuntudanmark.dk.
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<nicky> +1
<Zilvador> Hvis vi udvider det til at lyde: Donationsknap øverst på siden
<Klaus_Rasmussen> -1
<Zilvador> Dermed kan wangerins forslag også dækkes.
<Blfriis> +1
<Berggreen> +1 
<neglesaks> Paneleet er "NYheder og Konto"; ikke sandt?
<Zilvador> Et senere afstemningspunkt kan så afgøre, om vi skal have knappen blandt de andre menuknapper
<Zilvador> Godt så. Folk er allerede begyndt...men...lad afstemningen begynde fra nu :). + hvis du er enig og - hvis du er uenig
<Zilvador> +
<wangerin> + Stemmer for en prominent men deskret link til en donations-side med detaljerne.  Hvor den plceres er et fedt med mig.
<Momsemor> +
<AJenbo> Zilvador: vi kan ikke rigtig få den der op da det dannes af template
<Blueeyez> +
<neglesaks> Panelet er menuen der er lodret nedefter i Højre side, ja?
<Zilvador> AJenbo, hmm...ja, det er jo værd at nævne
<Zilvador> Nå...ti sekunder er vist gået :)
<Blueeyez> Zilvador jeg tror vi er lidt forvirret
<nicky> Yepper, det går lidt hurtigt nu ;-)
<Zilvador> Godt så. Vi går lige igennem ideen igen :)
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> Tanken var, at vi præsenterer spørgsmålet, som vi stemmer om. Derefter er der spørgsmål og kommentarer.
<Zilvador> og først til sidst stemmer vi.
<Zilvador> Så får vi alle synspunkter med
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<AJenbo> Jeg laver lige nogle "demo" grafik, 2 sek :)
<Blueeyez> Panelet er det orange og planen var vel at fjerne hjælp og flytte det til forum og så sætter en "Doner" knap derop ikke os?
<Blueeyez> - /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, det er spørgsmål 5 :)
<Zilvador> Som også kommer til afstemning
<Zilvador> Første spørgsmål var, om vi overhovedet skulle have en knap et sted øverst på siden.
<Blueeyez> ah :-)
<Zilvador> Men jo, jeg forstod også den orange del med 'panel'
<Zilvador> Kan vi antage, at vi er nogenlunde enige om, at der skal laves en knap og gå videre?
<Blueeyez> +
<Momsemor> +
<wangerin> +
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<Zilvador> Super
<Berggreen> +1
<nicky> +
<Blfriis> +
<Zilvador> Næste spørgsmål: Donationsknap (link til donationssiden) på den tomme reklameplads på forummet
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål? Kommentarer?
<Zilvador> (ikke stemme endnu :) )
<AJenbo> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/download/file.php?id=759
<Zilvador> Fedt AJenbo. Det var wangerins ide :)
<Zilvador> Den tror jeg, at vi kan bruge.
<nicky> !
<Zilvador> nicky?
<Momsemor> Den er fin
<Zilvador> Godaften joevser 
<nicky> Ikke at den ikke sidder godt der, men jeg tror den ville være bedre som egentligt menupunkt
<nicky> fx ved siden af "Download" /
<wangerin> !
<joevser> Tak
<nicky> (fordi ikke alle ser forsiden)
<Zilvador> Super. Vi kan lige tage diskussionen ved punkt 5
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> I den øverste orange bjælke vil den drukne i mængden. IMHO /
<AJenbo> nicky: den ville også være på artikler
<AJenbo> wangerin: +1
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<Blueeyez> Kan godt lide den, men kan den være på den plads overalt på ubuntudanmark.dk? /
<neglesaks> enig i at den drukner hvis denplacere i dne orange hovenmenu
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: alle de siteder der har det side panel. Men det er også der for der er flere forslag som kan vedtages samtidig.
<Zilvador> Nemlig
<Zilvador> Men...lige nu er vi ved punkt to, som angår forummet :)
<Zilvador> Lad mig gentage: Donationsknap (link til donationssiden) på den tomme reklameplads på forummet
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål? Kommentarer? Til punkt 2
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> Jeg formoder at der er tale om den tomme grå klods øverst på siden. Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at den blev mindre, men kan sagtens indholder donations-link /
<Zilvador> Jeg har selv et spørgsmål:
<Zilvador> Nu hvor vi får Adsense tilbage, kan vi så også 'reklamere' for vores egne donationer?
<Christian_Arvai> hey venner, sry at jeg faldt i søvn
<Zilvador> Altså blande det sammen med Adsense-reklamerne. /
<Zilvador> Godaften, Christian_Arvai :)
<nicky> Christian_Arvai, ;)
<AJenbo> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/download/file.php?id=760
<Klaus_Rasmussen> for agressiv
<Zilvador> Lidt stor. Men den kan gøres mindre
<AJenbo> Det er selvføllig ikke det endelige design :P
<Zilvador> Spørgsmålet nu er vel mere om vi kan lide ideen
<neglesaks> enig. den er nok permittabel i korte perioder at gangen, men ikke hele tiden
<Zilvador> Hehe...nej, men mange tak for illustrationen AJenbo!
<Zilvador> Vi må finde ud af senere evt. om vi kan bruge den sammen med Adsense
<Zilvador> Flere kommentarer?
<AJenbo> Det ville være iden at den vil fremstå hvis ikke der er andre reklamer aktive på siden.
<Zilvador> Helt sikkert
<nicky> AJenbo, det er faktisk en god idé
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Hvis der ikke er flere kommentarer...
<Zilvador> ....så lad os stemme. Ti sekunder fra nu. + hvis I er enige og - hvis I ikke bruger jer om forslaget!
<Zilvador> +
<Blueeyez> +
<nicky> +
<Momsemor> +
<neglesaks> +1
<Blfriis> +
<Klaus_Rasmussen> -
<Zilvador> Vedtaget!
<Zilvador> Klaus_Rasmussen, vi kan heldigvis gøre den mere attraktiv :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Opsætte Paypal og link/knap bliver tilføjet til donationssiden. Bemærk at der vil være gebyrer.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<Zilvador> Kommentarer? Spørgsmål?
<nicky> !
<Zilvador> nicky?
<nicky> Kun PayPal?
<Zilvador> Det var forslaget sidste gang. Har du andre?
<wangerin> !
<nicky> Google ville være oplagt sammen med PayPal
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> færdig, nicky? :)
<nicky> Ja, undskyld :)
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> I en anden forening hvor jeg også er formand har vi en masser forespørgsler
<wangerin> på at kunne modtage donationer. Desværre må man KUN bruge mobilepay ved
<wangerin> fysisk møde/arrangementer. Ikke noget med at skrive det på hjemmesiden.
<wangerin> Men det problem er swipp ikk, og det er også gratis. Nåske skulle det
<wangerin> overvejes at sætte en swipp-nummer op. Det kræver ikke at nummeret er
<wangerin> aktivt i en telefon. cbb kan have en nummer liggede for 7.50 kr/måned.
<wangerin> Der er ikke noget problem i at have en mobilepay på samme nummer. Det må
<wangerin> bare ikke skrives på hjemmesiden ;-) /
<Zilvador> !
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<neglesaks> Swipp køresså vidt jeg forstår af Jyske Bank?
<wangerin> !
<nicky> wangerin, smart
<Blueeyez> Mindes at mobilepay er uden gebyr.. Dernæst så skal vi passe på med for mange gebyrer og muligheder.. (Blot min holdning) /
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Zilvador> Swipp køres af flere banker. Spar Nord har det også. Desværre er det vist bare en smule mere besværligt. Men jeg ved da, at Open Source Days også har brugt MobilePay (jeg donerede selv til dem :) ).
<Zilvador> Men det skal da helt sikkert undersøges. Det udelukker jo også punkt 6 i afstemningen
<AJenbo> wangerin: vigtig info du kom med der
<Zilvador> Enig
<wangerin> Swipp køres stor set af alle banker på nær danskebank som har mobilepay i stedet for. Både swipp og mobilepay er gratis at bruge.
<Zilvador> Man kan jo ændre punktet til at omhandle MobilePay eller swipp. /
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Du har vist talt :)
<Zilvador> Vi fortsætter. Momsemor?
<wangerin> Mobilepay må kun bruges face-to-face, men vi kan jo ikke gøre for hvis der er nogen som selv finder ud af at sende til os via mobilpay. Men Swipp er der ikke den begrænsning, så der er ikke noget der.
<Momsemor> Stemmer nej til Paypal, men ja til swip, så to afstemninger, tak
<neglesaks> enig
<nicky> Er det også et nej til Google?
<Zilvador> Momsemor, hhv. punkt 3 og 6 :)
<Momsemor> ok ;-)
<wangerin> NÃ¥r donations-knappen skal linke til en separat side med info, kan jeg ikke sen noget problem i flere muligheder (incl konto-nummer til alle os UEN smart-phones) / 
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<Blueeyez> +
<Zilvador> Andre spørgsmål eller kommentarer til Paypal?
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> Jeg ka ikke se noget problem i at kunne modtage via paypal. Men vil da helere selv have gebyret som paypal spiser, men lad dog folk selv bestemme hvordan de vil sende penge til foreningen /
<Zilvador> !
<Zilvador> Og så mig
<AJenbo> +
<Zilvador> Det skal bare bemærkes, at Paypal er lidt besværlig at sætte op også. Jeg har ikke noget imod at stemme for det som mulighed, hvis der er nogen til at sætte det op.
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker bare, at det er bedst at bruge kræfterne et andet sted, hvis vi skal vælge. /
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<AJenbo> Om ikke andet kan det komme på en todo liste for nogle ildsjæle :)
<Zilvador> Det stemmer jeg gerne for :)
<wangerin> Når først der er oprette en paypal-konto er donations-knappen blot en normal <form....> ....</form> som skal puttes ind på siden. Det er der ingen hekseri i. Har selv sat det op dynamisk på rmsg.dk så folk har mulighed for at betale deres kontigent /
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Så afstemningen er måske mere, om vi principielt er imod forslaget så
<Zilvador> I stedet for om vi skal fokusere på Paypal som en løsning.
<Zilvador> Vi har lige nu bankoverførsel og får måske swipp (evt. MobilePay) som mulighed
<Zilvador> Paypal kunne være en tredje
<Zilvador> Flere spørgsmål eller kommentarer?
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ lad os stemme. Tyve sekunder fra nu. + hvis I er enige og - hvis I ikke bryder jer om forslaget.
<wangerin> +
<Blueeyez> +
<Momsemor> -
<Klaus_Rasmussen> -
<nicky> +
<neglesaks> 1
<neglesaks> +
<Zilvador> Vedtaget
<Zilvador> Vi skriver det på listen over muligheder.
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Tekst under donationsknappen for at opfordre til donation, hvis foreningen hjalp med at løse et problem.
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål eller kommentarer?
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> !
<Klaus_Rasmussen> !
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<Zilvador> !
<Christian_Arvai> "Support your local Admin" ;)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> dårlig ide, hvad blev der af ubuntu filosofien
<Christian_Arvai> joken var nu fin nok ;)
<wangerin> Den lyder da som en fornuftig opfordring som "betaling" for en modtaget ydelse - vi gør der salle til møderne i AlsLUG: Folk spørger om kontignt/pris, og får at vide at det er gratis, men kassereren altid tager imod frivillige bidrag ;-) /
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> AJenbo?
<AJenbo> Klaus_Rasmussen: har du set Ubuntus side for nyligt ;) http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.10&architecture=amd64
<Zilvador> Hehe...sandt. Det er lidt i deres ånd for tiden
<AJenbo> Jeg gorstår ikke helt, er det meningen at det skal være mere tekst på alle knapperne eller blot den som er på forummet i stedet for reklame?
<AJenbo>  /
<Zilvador> Klaus_Rasmussen?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> jup
<Zilvador> Du ville sige noget?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> dårlig ide, hvad blev der af ubuntu filosofien
<Zilvador> Aha :)
<Zilvador> Min tur
<nicky> !
<Zilvador> Mit spørgsmål er nok først og fremmest, om folk har en umiddelbar ide til, hvordan det skal gøres. Jeg synes dog, at ideen er god. Den kan bare tolkes på en del måder. /
<Zilvador> nicky?
<wangerin> !
<nicky> Jeg bryder mig heller ikke meget om den formulering; at bede om donationer er fint nok, men alt andet end en venlig henstilling kan hurtigt forstås som et krav /
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<Blueeyez> hmmf
<Blueeyez> Zilvador du glemte mig
<Zilvador> oops
<Zilvador> Jeg underskylder :)
<Blueeyez> bare  mig bagefter ;-)
<Zilvador> I orden. Jeg skal nok skærpe falkeblikket fremover 8)
<wangerin> Det kan godt være at linux er gratis, men det koster nu engang at holde en infrastruktur (server etc) kørende, og de penge skal nu engang skrabes ind et eller andet setd. Før i tiden var der et kontigent. Men alle kunne stadigvæk deltage. Jeg har egentlig svært ved at se forskellen /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<Blueeyez> Jeg synes det er en god ide, vi tvinger ikke nogen til at betale og der er ingen popups eller andet irriterende (lyd relateret) og uanset hvad, så er ubuntudanmark vel fortid uden en indkomst som løfter projektet /
<Zilvador> Lyder fornuftigt.
<Zilvador> Andre kommentarer eller spørgsmål?
<Momsemor> !
<nicky> (det er trods alt kun 175kr om måneden)
<Zilvador> Momsemo?
<Blueeyez> minimum nicky
<Zilvador> *Momsemor
<Momsemor> hvis vi nu diskret skriver "Donation" på knappen og når folk trykker sig videre, forklarer på siden, hvorfor vi har brug for penge..... så er det vel ikke "anmasende"?
<Zilvador> !
<Momsemor> - /
<Zilvador> min tur
<Zilvador> Momsemor, dermed er du imod forslaget, som det er formuleret? :) /
<Momsemor> Jeg kan sgu ikke finde ud af alle de formulerede spørgsmål ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe...vi skal bare blive enige om, hvad vi stemmer om
<Momsemor> ja tak
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål: Tekst under donationsknappen for at opfordre til donation, hvis foreningen hjalp med at løse et problem.
<Momsemor> - /
<Zilvador> Det udelukker ikke, at samme tekst kan stå et andet sted :).
<nicky> !
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> nicky?
<nicky> Det ville være fint at beskrive i detaljer på selve donationssiden
<nicky> men på knappen er jeg enig med Momsemor 
<Zilvador> på/under :)
<nicky> Hvis der bare står Donér, så er det ikke så anmasende
<nicky>  /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<Blueeyez> Altså vi kan jo altid redigere i det senere og vi skal starte et sted /
<Zilvador> Flere?
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ lad os stemme. Tyve sekunder fra nu. + hvis I er enige og - hvis I ikke bryder jer om forslaget.
<Zilvador> +
<Momsemor> -
<Blueeyez> +
<wangerin> +
<neglesaks> +
<AJenbo> -
<nicky> -
<Blfriis> -
<Zilvador> Afvist!
<neglesaks> wow
<Zilvador> :)
<AJenbo> Det er ikke ofte man ser det
<Zilvador> Men godt, at der er liv i diskussionen...hehe
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<nicky> Sandt, tror aldrig jeg har set det
<AJenbo> syndes det er sket 1 gang før
<Momsemor> Jeg tror det er fordi vi FORSTOD spørgsmålet ha ha
<neglesaks> ENig. SMukt at Ubuntu-demokratiet fungerer!
<Blueeyez> - /
<Zilvador> Haha...enig. Super!
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Sætte donationsknappen i stedet for hjælp-knappen på ubuntudanmark.dk.
<Zilvador> Dette er en opfølger på punkt 1, som jo blev vedtaget
<Zilvador> Dermed tager vi dette punkt med
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål eller kommentarer?
<AJenbo> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/download/file.php?id=761
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador> En ide var vist at sætte det i stedet for 'Hjælp', som alligevel er ret tom. Men det kan diskuteres
<Zilvador> AJenbo?
<Zilvador> (super grafik :) )
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> Vi har allerede vedtaget at den tilføjes som en stor seperat knap på både artikeler og forum sider, så på den måde syndes jeg det bliver dobbelt konfettig også at have den diskrete i hovedmenuen.
<Zilvador> !
<Zilvador> Færdig, AJenbo? :)
<AJenbo> sorry /
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> Den skal i givet flad selvfølgelig har samme font som den originale hjælpetekst, men som jeg tildligere har skrevet vil den drukne i andre punkter, og næppe tiltrække sig særlig megen opmærksomhed => ingen indtægter ad den vej. /
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> Enig med wangerin. Og jeg tænker egentlig også, at det kun skal være den ene eller den anden knap. Hvis vi får en menu-knap, skal vi nok ikke have en knap i siden og omvendt. Bare min tanke. /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<Blueeyez> Jeg synes det bare at vigtigt at vise at vi søger donationer, hvis den ikke bliver set, så kan den jo altid fjernes og vi kan jo tage op når det er sat op med hvad vi selv synes og oplever med det /
<Christian_Arvai> !
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai?
<Christian_Arvai> nu da vi er i gang, hvad så med at designe et fint lille ikon, som folk kan bruge i signatur. man kan så lige lave et indlæg, hvor at fuld kode, incl link til selve donertionssiden er indbygget
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<Zilvador> God ide :). Det synes jeg vil være super.
<Zilvador> så kan folk selv vælge, om de vil bruge den
<Christian_Arvai> jeg tænker 1 til 1½ cm høj, ikke noget vildt
<Blueeyez> +1
<Zilvador> Det behøver vi vist ikke stemme om. Er det noget, som du kan lave grafikken til Christian_Arvai?
<Zilvador> (afviger lidt fra emnet nu)
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kan godt lave et ikon, sp er så tekst og størrelse
<Zilvador> Super. Kom gerne med et forslag. Så kan vi diskutere det eller folk kan selv vælge :)
<Christian_Arvai> skal vi sige at, vi i modoratorteamet lige laver et par udkast til næste måde
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> +
<Blfriis> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<Blueeyez> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål eller kommentarer til spørgsmålt 'Sætte donationsknappen i stedet for hjælp-knappen på ubuntudanmark.dk.'?
<Zilvador> Jeg har et
<AJenbo> I sidste ende kan folk jo selv besteme hvad de sætter i deres signatur så længe det er inden for reglerne.
<Zilvador> Jeg vil nok stemme imod, men derimod foreslå, at vi generelt får ryddet op i vores hovedmenu. Donationsknappen vil jeg gerne have ude i siden,.
<Zilvador>  /
<Zilvador> Godt. SÃ¥ er der vist ikke flere kommentarer.
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ lad os stemme. Tyve sekunder fra nu. + hvis I er enige og - hvis I ikke bryder jer om forslaget.
<Blueeyez> +
<Zilvador> -
<Momsemor> -
<AJenbo> -
<nicky> -
<wangerin> -
<Zilvador> Afvist!
<wangerin> ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe :)
<Blueeyez> I det mindste gik de andre igennem :-)
<Zilvador> Jep
<Zilvador> Sidste spørgsmål
<Momsemor> hele to gange på én aften, det går da virkelig ikke ;-9
<Klaus_Rasmussen> - (går til og fra)
<Zilvador> Spørgsmålet gik oprindeligt på, om vi skulle tilføje Mobilepay til vores side
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Det lød sådan 'Daniels (Zilvadors) MobilePay-konto bliver tilføjet til donationssiden.'
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker, at vi kan udvide til at omhandle, om vi overhovedet vil bruge swipp eller MobilePay, hvis det er muligt
<Zilvador> Hvis nummer eller konto det omhandler, kan vi tage en anden gang. vi skal lige være sikre på mulighederne først
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<AJenbo> Men der er også kommet meget nyt på bordet og tror stjælden så meget er blevet vedtaget ved et møde heller :)
<wangerin> To ting. 1) Jeg mener at det til enhvert tid skal være et specielt nummer der skal bruges til den slags. Ikke et "normalt" nummer som et tilfældigt medlem er indehaver af.
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> 2) Mobilepay må KUN bruges face-to-face (medmindre du er en almenyttig forening, og har en indsamlings-tilladelse, så vi må ikke sætte det på hjemme siden.
<Zilvador> wangerin, færdig?
<wangerin> Men at randers har et skilt mded et nummer de kan vise til deres møder er der ikke noget problem i.
<wangerin> Jeg tror der er mage som ikke har læste EULAen til mobilpay ;-) /
<Zilvador> Enig...gør vi desværre sjældent jo :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<Momsemor> Kan man ikke "Swippe" til vores normale konto? /
<Zilvador> Er det ikke også bundet op til et telefonnummer?
<Momsemor> Aner det ikke??? /
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hehe
<wangerin> JO swipp er igen problem. Det må gerne står på hjemmesiden. Men ikke mobilbay. Det er nogle joridiske spidsfindigheder som gør forskellen .....
<Zilvador> Andre kommentarer eller spørgsmål?
<wangerin> mobilpay betragtes som et alternativ til kontanter. Derfor må den kun bruges fac-to-face ......
<Zilvador> (beklager :) )
<neglesaks> Vi kan skrive at folk der møder op til vores møder DER kan donere via mobilepay?
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> swipp er en genvej til nembanken. Derfor må den bruges hvor som helst. /
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<wangerin> negleskaks: Ja
<Momsemor> Hvis det er ulovligt, kan vi da ikke skrive det på vores side
<Zilvador> Enig. Vi gør det naturligvis kun, hvis det er lovligt
<Momsemor> så det spørgsmål må vel udgå? /
<Zilvador> Det vil være en del af det indledende efterforskningsarbejde at finde ud af
<Zilvador> Swipp er jo en del af spørgsmålet nu :)
<wangerin> momsemor: I må ha et skit stående til mødet at det kan doneres var swipp og mobilepay. På hjemmesiden må der kun stå at vi modtager swipp
<wangerin>  /
<AJenbo> Momsemor: nej det forbyder CoC, så ved mindre vi vil være uofficel ubuntu organisation og finde på et andet navn skal vi ikke have mobilepay på siden.
<Momsemor> hurra
<wangerin> Zilvador. Jeg har undersøgt det til brug ved rmsg.dk
<Zilvador> wangerin, hvilket helt præcist? swipp?
<Zilvador> Ah...det med Mobilepay
<wangerin> Zilvador. swipp og mobilpay (+ nogle andre muligheder )
<Zilvador> Super. Lad os stemme om swipp i stedet så :)
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<wangerin> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<nicky> +
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> Afstemning: Skal vi bruge Swipp på vores side som donationsmulighed? Donationen vil gå til foreningskontoen direkte.
<Zilvador> Tyve sekunder fra nu. + hvis I er enige og - hvis I ikke bryder jer om forslaget.
<Zilvador> +
<Blfriis> +
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> +
<wangerin> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<Blueeyez> +
<nicky> +
<neglesaks> +
<Zilvador> Vedtaget!
<Zilvador> Super. SÃ¥ klarede vi alle afstemningerne!
<neglesaks> pyha
<Zilvador> Fire vedtagne og to afviste :)
<Zilvador> Så når vi til næste punkt
<Zilvador> opdatering fra lokalafdelingerne
<Zilvador> Først Aarhus-området
<Zilvador> Momsemor? Blfriis?
<Blfriis> ja men jeg ved jo mest om randers
<Zilvador> Jeg var grov og tog Randers med som 'Aarhus-området' :)
<Zilvador> Jeg kan også kalde det Midtjylland
<Momsemor> I mandags var der to nye, helt fra Horsens og så starter jeg undervisning i brugen af Ubuntu i Risskov i januar, så alt går fint i Aarhus :-)
<Blfriis> men det er vel også århus.. Men tror ikke der er så meget ud over der fortsat kommer nye folk
<Momsemor> Også fint i Favrskov /
<Zilvador> Super. Skal vi tilføje Risskov som lokation? :)
<Blfriis> Risskov er der også en afd??
<Momsemor> Jeg kan selv gøre det, når vi nærmer os, men der er desværre pladsbegrænsning :-(
<Zilvador> Så er det måske bare mig, der har overset den på min liste.
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte på min liste på agendaen...at tilføje Risskov :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, stor ros for din aktivitet! Det er godt at høre
<Momsemor> Det kommer til, at foregå i Fortegårdens Datastue, som er en "klub" i en boligforening
<Momsemor> Takker ;-)
<Zilvador> Super godt! :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Aabenraa og Sønderborg
<Zilvador> wangerin? Hvordan går det?
<wangerin> AlsLUG er ved at drukne i besøgende - både i Sæønderborg og Aabenraa. 20 mand er ikke unormalt
<wangerin> til installfester, så vi får installeret bunker af lubuntu-maskiner. Ver er normalt mellem 3 og 5 
<wangerin> mand til at servicere vore gæster, så vi har travlt.
<wangerin> Har som altid installfest 2. lørdag hver måned, og en linuxaften ca 1½ uge senere. Og vi forsætter
<wangerin> bare derudaf med fuld skrue ;-) /
<AJenbo> Vi er alle imponeret af aarhus her i det lille hjem
<Zilvador> Herligt :). Tag endelig billeder, wangerin, hvis du kan.
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Esbjerg
<Blueeyez> Esbjerg - Kigger på et par bærbare og har måske fundet et sted at starte med at få folk over på Ubuntu, men venter lidt på at javascript bruges til nemid og grundet vi jo kommer til December vil der ikke ske meget pt yderligere ud over nævnte. - Jeg vil dog fortsat oplyse at jeg kan tilbyde hosting i skal blot selv betale for domæne til afdelingens hjemmeside (servage.dk)
<wangerin> Og som en krølle kan jeg lige fortælle at vores sekretær plejer at hænge mllem 60 og 80 A4 plaket op rundt omkring i kommunen et par uge før vi har installfest i Sønderborg ;-)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Rigtigt godt. Begge to :)
<Zilvador> Reklame er vigtigt
<AJenbo> wangerin: det lyder som en god idee
<Zilvador> Bærbare til personligt brug, Blueeyez ?
<Zilvador> nå...men lyder i hvert fald positivt :)
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: godt at høre at det nye frø stadig spire :)
<Zilvador> Lad os gå videre til eventuelt
<Blueeyez> TIl at vise borgerne Ubuntu, jeg har adgang til noget det hedder kraftcenteret (ikke at folk har kræft).. men de er ret udsatte og det foregår i et stille og roligt tempo og så er der en der i forvejen hjælper folk med Windows som har snakket negativt om ubuntu og derfor er jeg ret interesseret i at vise ham at han tager fejl
<Zilvador> Ah...der var du :D
<Blueeyez> :-)
<Zilvador> God ide. Det kunne være fint at vinde ham over, hvis han er lydhør :)
<Blueeyez> Det er planen :-)
<Zilvador> Det lyder til, at det går fremad.
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Momsemor> !
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<wangerin> !
<Momsemor> Vores Google kalender er nede. Er der noget nyt?  /
<Zilvador> AJenbo?
<Momsemor> Ps: kommer den snart på forsiden?  /
<AJenbo> Jeg vil prøve at opdatere pluginet som viser den en af de næste dage og se om det fikser den.
<AJenbo> Det kan jeg lige tage samtdig :)
<Zilvador> !
<AJenbo>  /
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> Nå jeg går ind på ubuntudanmark.dk får jeg en irriterende ting op i venstre side om at jeg mangler Adobe flash - nej det gør jeg ikke. Jeg har helt bevidste fjernet flash. Problemet er bare at tingen også blokkerer for noget af teksten på siden. Kan det ikke rettes på siden? /
<AJenbo> !
<nicky> !
<Zilvador> min tur
<Zilvador> Jeg får i øvrigt også at vide, at der bruges flash til siden. Ved ikke hvorfor eller hvor
<Zilvador> Men jeg kan bemærke, at Lars Tørnæs ved sidste møde tilbød at se på at flytte kalenderen til forsiden
<Blueeyez> hmm gør jeg ikke :S
<AJenbo> Det er pga. den twitter reklame vi har på siden, den viser teksten vertikalt og det bruder den flash til. Jeg ville gerne have den dør en død i flammer, men skal først finde et alternativ.
<Zilvador> Jeg har ikke hørt fra ham siden
<Zilvador> Der er også et generelt problem ved siden, som vi også så på sidst. Det tror jeg, at AJenbo og nicky kender mere til. Det giver folk en melding om, at de er permenant udelukket. /
<Zilvador> AJenbo?
<AJenbo> Vi har stadig ikke haft mulighed for at teste på det med en person som har været udsat for problemet og har der med ikke kunne finde frem til en løsning.
<Blfriis> Er desværre nød til at køre, så tak for i aften, læser resten senere.
<Zilvador> AJenbo, jeg melder mig. Jeg kan godt få problemet frem
<AJenbo> Jeg er nettop startet på den meget lange process med at opgradere forummet til phpBB 3.1
<Zilvador> Godaften Blfriis. Tak for at du kom
<Momsemor> Ses BF
<Blueeyez> ses Blfriis 
<AJenbo> Denne giver mulighed for plugins som gør at vi kan slippe for de hacks vi pt gør brug af som samtidig skaber de fleste af de problemer der opleves og gør det meget besværligt at opdatere og vedligholde siden.
<Zilvador> Super AJenbo! :)
<AJenbo> Pga. de mange problemer det ville løse har vi overvejet en strategi hvor vi vil skifte over til det nye forum inden alle features og design eventuelt er 100% på plads.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hacks?
<AJenbo> Det er dog noget vi godt kunne tænke os at høre om andre er enige i her på mødet.
<Zilvador> !
<AJenbo> Klaus_Rasmussen: hacks betyder hurtig kode ikke cracking af computere
<Klaus_Rasmussen> thx
<Zilvador> færdig? :)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: vi må lige finde et godt tidspunkt at sættes os ned med det så.
<Zilvador> Gerne
<nicky> Vi tillader jo upload af billeder i indlæg på forummet, og i artikler i Wordpress. Disse billeder tager stille og roligt plads, og om nogle måneder bliver det nok nødvendigt at udvide serverens harddisk. Pladsen til backups skal så også udvides. Alt i alt betyder det at serverprisen stiger til 210kr om måneden, hvilket stadig er under de vedtaget maksimale 250kr om måneden. Så det er egentlig bare for at informere lidt om driften :-)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: hvad med fredag aften?
<Zilvador> AJenbo, kan jeg desværre ikke :). Der er jeg på rejse. Men lad os snakke om det bagefter.
<Zilvador> nicky, super. Tak for opdateringen :).
<Zilvador> Jeg har endnu et punkt til eventuelt
<Zilvador> Da vi nu går ind i december, vil jeg høre, hvad folk ønsker mht. næste møde
<Zilvador> Erfaringen viser, at folk ikke er glæde for, at det ligger midt i juleferien
<Zilvador> Det kan evt. være en uge tidligere eller en uge senere
<Momsemor> SÃ¥ vi venter til d. 27. januar?
<Zilvador> En uge, tænkte jeg nu :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Zilvador> tirsdag passer lidt dårligt denne gang, da juleaften og nytårsaften er en onsdag
<AJenbo> nicky: jeg har nogle scripts der optimere billeder (jpg, png) så de fylder mindre men stadig er samme kvalitet, måske vi skulle sætte dem til at køre på serveren, jeg kan lige poste i moderator forummet senere.
<wangerin> Sidste år havde vi vist et møde først i januar, eller husker jeg forkert?
<Zilvador> wangerin, du husker rigtigt
<Zilvador> Lang pause
<Zilvador> Jeg foreslår, at vi holder møde d. 16. eller d. 6 januar
<nicky> AJenbo, lyder som en god idé, lad os endelig prøve det
<nicky> Helst d. 16
<AJenbo> nicky: giver normalt 7%
<Momsemor> Kan ikke den 6. januar, der starter vi i Risskov, men vi kan sikkert ikke finde en dag, der passer alle
<wangerin> De 6. kan det godt være jeg er indisponibel, men det skal da ikke afholder jer andre fra at holde møde ;-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, kan I heller ikke tirsdag nu? :)
<AJenbo> Tirsdag d. 16 eller januar d. 6 ville være bedst for mig.
<Zilvador> Eller er det fordi det ikke er sidste tirsdag i måneden
<Momsemor> Det er kun den 1. tirsdag i hver måned... det er skam timet og tilrettelagt ;-)
<Zilvador> Haha...super
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1 for 6.
<Zilvador> Godt. Hvor mange stemmer for at holde mødet d. 16.?
<AJenbo> +1
<wangerin> +
<Zilvador> (med evt. opfølgende møde d. 6 januar=
<Zilvador> )
<nicky> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> Hey - snakkes der om 16. december?
<Zilvador> Ja...16. december
<Momsemor> ja, ikke?
<Zilvador> Beklager uklarheden :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<Zilvador> Tirsdag d. 16. december
<Zilvador> Er det i orden?
<Momsemor> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Blueeyez> +
<AJenbo> +1
<wangerin> Bare det ryger i google-kalenderen, så får jeg automatisk besked op til mødet ;-)
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg tror, at det er vedtaget
<Zilvador> Super :). Det må jeg lige se på
<AJenbo> Skal vi slutte og så finde en dato for debug?
<AJenbo> Jeg har nogle andre ting jeg skal nå inden jeg hopper i kanen :/
<Zilvador> Vi venter lige for at se, om der er andet til eventuelt :)
<Zilvador> Men det er der vist ikke
<wangerin> - selv om kalenderen ikke er på hjemmesiden, virker de bagvedliggende til jo stadigvæk - incl sms/email-notifications
<Zilvador> Der var jo Open Source Days siden sidst
<Zilvador> Og der var Ubuntu Online Summet
<AJenbo> wangerin: man kan stadig klikke på den og så få den i et nyt vindu :)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: forslag til andre dage?
<Zilvador> AJenbo, denne uge er ikke så god for mig. Tirsdag i næste uge evt.?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> tak for turen allesammen
<wangerin> Ah ok - bruger ikke ubuntudk.dk så den del holder jeg ikke styr på ;-)
<Zilvador> selv tak Klaus_Rasmussen. Godnat!
<neglesaks> tak for mødet allesammen.
<Momsemor> Tak for et godt møde og sov godt :-)
<Zilvador> Ja...vi er vist færdige for denne gang. Tak for et godt møde, alle sammen! :)
<Blueeyez> super :-) Smutter os så :-) Ses
<Zilvador> Et af de længste, vi har haft...hehe
<neglesaks> ja, 2 timer 20 min
<Zilvador> :)
<Momsemor> Vi fik også vendt mange ting, så det.... hej hej
<AJenbo> Zilvador: hmm 3-5?
<nicky> Vi er produktive, er vi :-)
<Zilvador> AJenbo, klokken? Jeg er desværre først hjemme kl 17.
<Zilvador> Hvis jeg er lidt heldig
<Zilvador> Fra kl 18 er nok bedst for mig
<AJenbo> Zilvador: jeg får tidligst fri kl 17 :P
<Zilvador> Skal vi sige på tirsdag kl 18?
<AJenbo> Det er bedst fra kl 19 for mig. Kan ikke mandag tirsdag, men onsdag, torsdag eller fredag-
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ tager vi onsdag :)
<AJenbo> kan nok godt fra 18 onsdag
<Zilvador> 19 er vist bedst onsdag.
<Zilvador> for mig
<AJenbo> ok super, skal vi bare mødes her på irc så?
<Zilvador> Det gør vi :)
<Zilvador> Aftale
<AJenbo> Tak for godt møde alle sammen :)
<neglesaks> This forum will self destruct in 15 seconds.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-11-24
<buddig> Hej ses vi på ubuntu-dk-moede i aften?
<ClaudiuS> jeps
<buddig> OK, så bliver vi da to :-)
<ClaudiuS> hehe
<themapplz> hej alle! er der nogen der også oplever at dr.dk nu kræver flash player 12 og ikke afspiller længere? det har virket perfekt i månedsvis med min pepperflash plugin til ff
<_sbc_> Godaften
<ClaudiuS> :-)
<_sbc_> Zilvador, Godaften :)
<Zilvador> Godaften _sbc_ :)
<Zilvador> Og godaften til alle I andre
<Klaus_Rasmussen> lige over
<Momsemor> God aften...
<Zilvador> Godaften Momsemor 
<_sbc_> Momsemor, Hejsa :)
<buddig> God aften.
<Zilvador> Godaften Henning
<_sbc_> buddig, Godaften
<Klaus_Rasmussen> godt nok sørgeligt fremmøde
<buddig> Klaus_Rasmussen, hvem tænker du på :-)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> antallet
<Zilvador> Der er vist heller ikke sendt invitationer ud til mødet, så det er vist rimeligt godt.
 * _sbc_ tager ansvaret for det.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> dagsorden?
<_sbc_> ... men vi er da flere i kanalen end vi har været de sidste par gange.
<_sbc_> Klaus_Rasmussen, Der er ikke nogen lavet for i dag :(
 * _sbc_ tænker at vi kan tage en runde med opfølgning på de projekter der er i gang, hvis nogen vil fortælle, og så kan vi brain-storme, bl.a. om muligheden for at lave noget fedt til 16.04? Hvordan lyder det for jer andre?
<Momsemor> ok
<Zilvador> Det kan vi vel godt
<Klaus_Rasmussen> der er ytret ønske om indkøb af billige USB'er
<buddig> !
<_sbc_> buddig, værsgo
<_sbc_> (Er jeg ordstyrer?)
<Momsemor> ja
<_sbc_> ok :)
<Momsemor> ;-)
<Zilvador> Hvis vi har brug for en :)
<buddig> Vi er igang med at undersøge noget med USB sitcks  https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20502&p=145710#p145710
<Zilvador> Spændende ide
<_sbc_> Jeg syntes det ville være oplagt at bruge penge på et par USB-sticks til de aktive lokal-afdelinger. (Hvis der virker til at være et behov.)
<_sbc_> Vi skal vel formelt have det som et punkt på en dagsorden til et møde, så vi ikke bare "kupper" beslutninger og pengekasse, men det kan vi nok få styr på.
<buddig> !
<_sbc_> buddig, værsgo 
<buddig> Nu har vi jo næsten kuppet penge ind til foreningen, så de skal vel arbejde.
<Zilvador> Ja, det er helt fint med ideer. Og hvis lokalforeningerne mener, at det er en god ide, så synes jeg da, at vi skal støtte det
<_sbc_> buddig, Helt enig, jeg siger bare at vi bør gøre det "formelt" rigtigt, så folk har mulighed for at følge med i hvad pengene bruges til. Jeg taler slet ikke imod at bruge dem.
<_sbc_> buddig, og fedt arbejde med at skaffe pengene i øvrigt! :)
<Zilvador> Meget :)
<Zilvador> Så det skal på indkaldelsen til næste møde for at gøre det formelt og stemme om det?
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Har I bestemt, om det skal være et installationsmedie eller allerede installeret system, som I snakker om på forummet?
<Momsemor> !
<_sbc_> Momsemor, værsgo
<_sbc_> (Jeg tror bare folk kan snakke/skrive, vi er vist ikke så mange at vi har brug for en taler-række?)
<Momsemor> Hvis det skal give mening, skal det da være Ubuntu 16.04 og bruges i forbindelse med udgivelsen...
<Zilvador> Enig.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Momsemor> Reklamefremstød, mener jeg :-)
<Zilvador> Og jeg vil nok mene, at installations-USB er det bedste. Den virker alligevel lidt i sig selv som et sandkassesystem, så folk kan lege
<_sbc_> Momsemor, Men hvis de bliver købt tidligere kan de vel sagtesn bruges til test / 15.10 eller lignende indtil 16.04 Release, hvor der bare kan skrives nyt billede på dem?
<buddig> Begge dele, vi havde succes med en installeret til at køre på, til at lade folk prøve, mere om det, når jeg skriver på forumet senere i aften.
<Momsemor> Jo, men hvilket antal taler vi om?
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at nogle snakker om at dele USB'er ud og andre om at bruge dem til Ubuntu-møderne :)
<Zilvador> buddig, super. Godt med erfaringer. Jeg læser med i aften
<Momsemor> Til møderne har vi da brugt dem længe
<Zilvador> Momsemor, du snakker om at uddele USB'er til folk, som de kan tage med hjem, ikke?
<Momsemor> yes...
<buddig> Vi kunne evt. sælge, så de ikke bare bliver brugt som gratis Windows datamedie  :-)
<Zilvador> Ubuntu fylder omkrign 1 GB på et installationsmedie
<Momsemor> Evt. i forbindelse med vores release partyes, som der vel bliver flere steder.... synes det er det vi skal satse på...
<Zilvador> Jeg har lige forsøgt at købe en 8GB USB-pind. De var slet ikke tilgængelige hos Elgiganten. Så jeg er lidt spændt på, om vi kan få små USB-pinde nogen steder.
<Momsemor> Har set 4 GB...
<Zilvador> Men vi skal jo nok regne med omkring 80 kr pr USB-pind
<Zilvador> I en butik for nylig? :)
<Momsemor> Nej da, så dyre er de slet ikke mere
<Zilvador> Jeg har også set dem på hjemmesider, men det viste sig, at de ikke kunne skaffe dem
<_sbc_> 30 kr. pr. stk med 4 GB på edbpriser. (Kvalitet ukendt)
<Zilvador> Kun 16GB. Men jeg kan også have været uheldig.
<Zilvador> Så håber vi på, at vi kan få dem :)
<Zilvador> Hvor mange taler vi om?
<buddig> !
<_sbc_> buddig, værsgo
<buddig> Skal vi ikke lige forske lidt videre, så vi ikkefår noget langsomt skrammel der giver folk en dårlig oplevelse?
<_sbc_> buddig, god ide.
<Momsemor> Vi får stadig DVD til 16.04 ikke
<Zilvador> Meget gerne. Jeg taler ikke om at købe her. Jeg taler bare om at fremsætte et konkret forslag, så vi får et overblik
<Zilvador> Det regner jeg med, Momsemor 
<Momsemor> Super :-)
<Zilvador> Vi har stadig mange 14.04 tilbage i øvrigt :)
<Momsemor> Også her :-(
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Godt. Lad os antage, at vi køber omkring 20 i første omgang. Så kan vi stille et konkret forslag til indkøb til næste møde.
<Zilvador> Det kan så afsættes eks. 700 kroner til indkøb af USB'er til de afdelinger, der måtte ønske det
<buddig> Dem kan vi bruge til aktiviteterne på DOKK1 her først i december
<Zilvador> Hvilke aktiviteter?
<Zilvador> Lyder spændende
<buddig> Vi har 3 Ubuntu aktiviteter, 1. oriientering om Ubuntu 2 Libre Office orienterin 3 kom og få Ubuntu på din PC.   DOKK1 er medarrangør
<Momsemor> I kan få Ubuntu 14.04 DVDer med til uddeling, hvis I gider hente dem i Randers....
<buddig> her i December
<_sbc_> buddig, Det lyder da fedt! Hvad er DOKK1 (spørger jeg dumt)
<Zilvador> Super :). 
<buddig> DOKK1.dk  det nye fede mediehus, hvor LibreOffice verdenskonferencen var.
<Momsemor> Eller Risskov, der kommer jeg på tirsdag....
<Zilvador> Hvor mange er I med til det, buddig ?
<_sbc_> Det ser da fedt ud! Tror du vi kunne holde 16.04 LTS udgivelse der?
<buddig> Ja da, vi er 2 - 3 nu, og det er offentligt, så folk kommer forbi.
<Zilvador> Super godt
<buddig> De er helt vilde med at få os derud, da de har Ubuntu på alle publikumsmaskiner.
<buddig> så de får også hjælp
<Zilvador> :D
<Zilvador> Det er da vildt godt
<Zilvador> Jeg håber, at I får mange tilskuere
<_sbc_> Det kan være vi skal tale lidt om hvad vi har af tanker for 16.04 LTS? Skal det være mest for os selv, eller rettet mod nye brugere? osv.
<Zilvador> Spørgsmålet er nok først og fremmest, hvad vi har kapacitet til og hvor det skal være, tænker jeg
<buddig> !
<_sbc_> buddig, værsgo
<buddig> Vi gør det for alle interesserede i DOKK1 da stilen er åbenhed i det hus, og de vil rigtig gerne udbrede opensource
<buddig> slut/
<Zilvador> Super :)
<_sbc_> buddig, sejt! Vil du være tovholder på projektet?
<buddig> Det tror jeg at Kjelsd Stormskjær allerede er, sammen med projektlederen for Opensource udvikling i kommunen
<_sbc_> buddig, ok.
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker, at Aarhus og Randers/Risskov nok er bedst dækket ind mht. at fejre 16.04
<_sbc_> Zilvador, Det er nok rigtigt.
<_sbc_> AJenbo, Hej Anders :)
<Momsemor> Davs Anders :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften Anders :)
<AJenbo> Hej :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej
<buddig> g_aften Jenbo
<AJenbo> Hvor er vi i programmet?
<AJenbo> Hvis nogen har lyst til at høre lidt om hvad der sker med siden så ska jeg gerne fortælle.
<_sbc_> AJenbo, Der er vist intet program, men vi snakker om muligheder for 16.04 udgivelse i Aarhus.
<Momsemor> Ja, tak :-)
<buddig> !
<_sbc_> buddig, værsgo
<buddig> Anders, du er nødt til at læse mødeloggen senere, og vi vil gerne have dig og andre med til release i Aarhus
<buddig> slut/
<AJenbo> Cool, tak :)
<AJenbo> Jeg vil også gerne med
<AJenbo> !
<_sbc_> AJenbo, værsgo
<AJenbo> Jeg har implementeret vores thema fra bunden i phpBB 3.1 (tidligere kørte vi phpBB 3.0). Dette har gjort at vi er sluppet for den noget problematiske intergration der var lavet mellem phpBB og WP hvilket ofte udelukkede besøgende fra dele af siden.
<Zilvador> Det er da gode nyheder :)
<AJenbo> Det skulle også have fikset nogle af de problemer der har været visuelt/grafisk rundt omkring på forummet.
<Zilvador> Men det var også noget af en opgave, var det ikke?
<AJenbo> Vi har lavet et tidligt release, hvilket vil sige at ikke alle funktioner fra det gamle forum er implementeret i det nye.
<AJenbo> Zilvador: jo det tog lidt tid :)
<Zilvador> Hvor langt er arbejdet så? Du er i gang med næste release?
<AJenbo> Jeg har efterfølgende lavet et plugin til phpBB 3.1 der har bragt alle avatar tilbage. Der mangler stadig et par yderligere plugins, men det er mest noget med sikkerhed og administration så ikke rigtige noget brugerne ligger mærke til i dagligdagen.
<AJenbo> Et af de helt store punkter er at vi nu kan opdatere WordPress (WP) og phpBB, samt plugins, uden at skulle patche og test. Det var en process som krævede en stor teknisk viden omkring systemerne, men nu skulle det være til at gøre for de fleste, især hvis man kan finde ud af Git :)
<Momsemor> Ser rigtigt fint ud, skulle lige vænne mig til: Hurtige links ;-)
<AJenbo> På stående fod kan jeg huske jeg mangler at lave et plugin til phpBB der spære for Tor netværket (vi har haft mange fosøg på at gætte adgangskoder der fra) samt at tillade admin og skribenter at logge ind i WP med deres phpBB bruger.
<AJenbo> P.t. kan dem der tidligere har været inde i WP stadig logge ind med den adgangskode de hade på daværende tidspunkt.
<Momsemor> Ja, jeg kan i hvert fald...
<AJenbo> Vi skal så også have ryddet lidt op i hvilke bruger der er i de 2 systemer da vi har en del der er oprettet af spammere.
<AJenbo> Momsemor: det er godt for du er en af de vigtige der :)
<Zilvador> Hvor synd at folk misbruger Tor på den måde
<Momsemor> Ha, ha....
<AJenbo> Vi har også skiftet server fra en ældre Debian 6 til Ubuntu 14.04
<AJenbo> Det har betydet at kryptering på siden nu er i top kladse.
<Zilvador> Hehe...så nu bruger vi også, hvad vi reklamerer med. Godt.
<AJenbo> Siden burde også køre hurtigere på flere punkter. Dog er der stadig noget der skal justere list her og der.
<AJenbo> Desværre oplever vi dog stadig et problem som begynde efter skiftet til phpBB 3.1, og det er at serveren nogle gange holder op med at svare. Det er noget problematisk at fejlfinde og pt. har jeg det meste af min tid lagt i arbejde og Fallout 4 o:)
<Zilvador> Uh...en anden Fallout-fan! :)
<AJenbo> Hvis nogen har lyst til at være med til at udvikle på siden eller blive sat ind i noget af det tekniske skal de være mere end velkomne til at kontakte mig :)
<Zilvador> Jeg vil gerne være med, hvis du har noget konkret jeg kan kigge på :)
<AJenbo> En del af WP siden er også blevet optimeret mod mere moderne browsere. Noget vi virkelig mangler at gøre er dog at gøre themaet responsivt. phpBB themaet er klargjort, men da det lever inde i WP themaet får vi ikke rigtige den store effekt ud af det.
<AJenbo> Det sidste jeg kan nævne er at vi har planlagt at overgå fra Google Analytics til et selv hostede pwiki hvilket igen skulle give mere privat liv da vi ikke deler data med andre.
<AJenbo> Som det er sat op pt. skal vi bruge et ekstra ssl certifikat, og lave et plugin til phpBB. Det er kan dog være vi kan komme uden om det med certifikatet.
<AJenbo> slut/
<_sbc_> AJenbo, Cool!
<Zilvador> Super. Tak for overblikket!
<Zilvador> Du har haft travlt!
<Momsemor> Flot arbejde :-)
<AJenbo> Det var også lidt en drøm at komme over i phpBB 3.1 og slippe for alle de gamle problemer så det er nærmest belønning i sig selv :)
<Zilvador> Hvor lang er supporten på 3.1?
<AJenbo> Ind til de laver en helt ny udgave :)
<AJenbo> Det er 3.1.6 pt. x.x.? er sikkerheds opdateringer.
<Zilvador> Ah super. SÃ¥ er den helt ny :)
<Zilvador> Jeg troede faktisk, at 4.0 også var ude. Men ikke endnu, ser jeg
<AJenbo> Ja, på 3.0 hade jeg valgt at lade os blive på 3.0.10 (eller var det 3.0.11) selv om 3.0.12 da jeg vurderede sikkerhedshullerne til ikke at være kritiske for os og at arbejdet ville være bedre brugt på at skrive det hele om i php 3.1
<AJenbo> Det skulle også betyde at sommer tid og vinter tid nu bliver skiftet automatisk så vi ikke får den fejl rapport fra halvdelen af de aktive brugere 2 gange om året :)
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt :)
<_sbc_> Er der andet vi har brug for at snakke om i aften? Ellers vil jeg måske til at logge af...
<Momsemor> Hvornår er næste IRC møde?
<_sbc_> 29. december?
<_sbc_> Eller er det dumt tidspunkt, midt i helligdagene?
<Zilvador> Jeg er på skiferie der
<buddig> !
<_sbc_> buddig, værsgo
<Momsemor> Jeg tvivler på, at der er mange til, at vedtage evt. beslutninger
<_sbc_> Momsemor, det er nok rigtigt.
<buddig> Anders var vist ikke med, da jeg skrev, at der kommer mere fra Ubuntu Aarhus i aften 
<Klaus_Rasmussen> første tirsdag i januar?
<AJenbo> +1
<Momsemor> Helere 2. tirsdag i januar
<buddig> https://instagram.com/p/5r1rRXKVmk/   her er DOKK1, hvor vi gerne vil have mere aktivitet og releaseparty
<buddig> /
<Momsemor> Tirsdag d. 12. januar, ellers konflikter det med Ubuntu Risskov
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<_sbc_> Det lyder fornuftigt. Tirsdag d. 12. januar 2016 kl. 20.00.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> glædelig jul  og godt nytår
<_sbc_> Ellers andet / noget til Eventuelt / nogen der er blevet overset ?
<AJenbo> God jul og godt nyttår til alle :)
<Momsemor> Og så igen sidste tirsdag i måneden, som sædvanligt, ikke?
<Zilvador> I lige måde. God jul og nytår til alle!
<_sbc_> Momsemor, Ja, sådan må det være! :D
<Momsemor> Rigtig glædelig jul og godt nyt Ubuntu-år fra Hadsten
<_sbc_> Vi ses i det nye år :D
<_sbc_> Tak for i aften.
<buddig> Ses på forumet senere i aften.
<AJenbo> +1
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-11-29
<Zilvador> Godaften
